# HELP! Sims Custom Painting in TN



## matt3310

Anyone know how to get ahold of Patrick Sims? He has taken my guitar and was supposed to paint it. He hasn't returned the guitar and has stopped responding.


----------



## mickeydg5

*Re: HELP! Sims Custom Painting in Knoxville TN*

You can find stuff by searching the web for Patrick Sims guitar or Sims Custom Shop. I am guessing one in the same. You will find lots of stuff including delay complaints on his site and other sites. You can also find a BBB report which indicates his shop in Chattanooga.

Maybe he or the shop does get overwhelmed. Definitely some nice stuff on his website and does a lot of work for major players and companies.


----------



## tonefreak

*Re: HELP! Sims Custom Painting in Knoxville TN*

hey man, if you need a small army to go get your guitar back, lemme know!


----------



## Micky

*Re: HELP! Sims Custom Painting in Knoxville TN*

I am surprised you noticed one of your guitars was missing...


----------



## StratoMarshall

*Re: HELP! Sims Custom Painting in Knoxville TN*



Micky said:


> I am surprised you noticed one of your guitars was missing...


----------



## custom53

I wish you luck... I lost a Les Paul replica to a "friend" the same way.. Still waiting for replacement.. (like that's going to happen)

I don't want to trash him in public but I will in private.. He is from Coshocton, Ohio...


----------



## elcid

Check out the Simms Custom Shop thread on jemsite


http://www.jemsite.com/forums/f29/patrick-sims-custom-shop-in-tn-usa-experiences-88423.html


it's 33 pages


----------



## Ghostman

*!*

With all the negative posts who in their right mind would willingly give this guy money?
!!
But I bet the guitars sound great through a Blade Mod' Marshall. LMAO!!!


----------



## elcid

The funny thing is I've tried to offer the guy work and give him a chance to rebuild his reputation, but he won't deal with me because I'm a mod on Jemsite. He wanted me to close that thread and apologize and jump through all kinds of hoops, like there are hundreds of other guys that do what he does without all the negative publicity.

Sorry you got taken man, good luck.


----------



## matt3310

Hes had it since the first of April. He originally told me it would be done in 4-6 weeks. Then at the first of June he said it would be done by the end of June. July 5th he said it was done and needed to be wet sanded and buffed. He was going to ship it out that week. No response from him until a week and a half ago. I threatened to report the guitar stolen and he emailed me back that night. He said he's been sick and if i wanted the guitar back he would send it but the paint was still soft and would get messed up in shipping. I told him just send it back. He hash't responded anymore. I reported the guitar stolen and Tuesday am filing a civil case against him.


----------



## sam marshall

that sucks sorry to hear


----------



## Australian

matt3310 said:


> Hes had it since the first of April. He originally told me it would be done in 4-6 weeks. Then at the first of June he said it would be done by the end of June. July 5th he said it was done and needed to be wet sanded and buffed. He was going to ship it out that week. No response from him until a week and a half ago. I threatened to report the guitar stolen and he emailed me back that night. He said he's been sick and if i wanted the guitar back he would send it but the paint was still soft and would get messed up in shipping. I told him just send it back. He hash't responded anymore. I reported the guitar stolen and Tuesday am filing a civil case against him.



It sounds like he's taking on more work than he can handle.


----------



## Ayrton

I used Patrick a couple times, no more...

I use and highly recommend Marty Bell. 

MARTY BELL FINISHING - PREMIER GUITAR FINISHING


----------



## SimsCustomShop

You talking about this guitar??






We already shipped it bro. Should be arriving at your door step anyday.

Oh, & for what its worth, emails like this dont help you any....

"Pat,


I'm going to make it my business to have my lead SEO tech effectively run your business to page 4+ of Google and will have my experience come up before your site does. "

[SIZE=+0]- Matt[/SIZE]


----------



## Stringjunkie

Wow....that's awesome


----------



## 66 galaxie

Five months to shoot a guitar orange?


----------



## johnfv

SimsCustomShop said:


> ...Oh, & for what its worth, emails like this dont help you any...


Dude comes on with his first post to talk shit about Matt? Get a rope...


----------



## SonVolt




----------



## NewReligion

66 galaxie said:


> Five months to shoot a guitar orange?



Alex, Sir you are a true professional. Thank you for the custom shop work on the 1957 Stratocaster Re-Issue V Neck. Best job I have ever seen in my 40+ years as a guitarist. 

Hell I had Scott Splawn build me an amp in less than 4 months. I would not mind the length of time but keeping in touch is required!

I talked on the phone to a amp tech (D@^3 F77dmom) he wanted me to stick $800 cash in the back of the amp so I did not have to wait the 5 months to get my amp back, lol. BS I said.

Now I wonder how many guys are trying to get their amps back from Abrahamian's Shop? That entire deal sucks. (R.I.P.)

Sorry for the lame delay on your Axe Matt. However it looks pretty sweet.

You have to remember we are all artist's and that in it self is a disaster!!! LMAO.

David


----------



## Nochboa

welcome to the forum, simscustomshop 
here is the place to introduce yourself

quite a snotty performance for the first post, I must say, though not knowing all the details
sorry, to be the wiseass, but please settle things with customers in a professional way, not by quoting buisiness-correspondance, that was (hopefully) written on impulse out of frustration.

although sometimes, when I´m furious with a company, I catch my self longing for a Hattori-Hanzo-katana, but nobody got hurt ... so far


----------



## matt3310

Glad your here Patrick. But that is NOT my guitar. Mine was the faded flying V that you were supposed to paint blue.


----------



## matt3310

And that is NOT my messages to you. Why cant you respond to my emails?


----------



## matt3310

Alright, The guitar was reported stolen today. Shelby co Sherrifs office. I have filled a Suit with the Shelby Co Geneneral sessions Court Clerk. You will be served papers as soon as the court processes the paperwork 

Matt



I've had some health problems this over the last few months.
-----Original Message-----
From: matt montgomery <matt3310@yahoo.com>
To: Sims Custom Shop <nshvlleguitar@aol.com>
Sent: Wed, Aug 15, 2012 11:57 pm
Subject: Re: Sims Custom Shop - Flying V refinish quote

Thats fine. Ill give it one more week. Thats all. Why did you say 2 months ago You would have it done? Originally when I sent it to you you said 6-8 weeks. That was That was in April.

Matt

From: Sims Custom Shop <nshvlleguitar@aol.com>
To: matt3310@yahoo.com 
Sent: Wednesday, August 15, 2012 10:46 PM
Subject: Re: Sims Custom Shop - Flying V refinish quote

That is fine. The guitar is still a little soft, its only been painted about 3 weeks & it takes about 4-5 to fully cure. I cannot ship it until its cured unless you want to be peeling bubble wrap off the paint when you get it. If so just let me know you dont mind if the paint gets ruined in shipping & I'll send it out. I would need you to send that though certified mail to me with your signature.

Feel free to give the police dept my cell #, I will let them know the same thing when they call me, as well as let them know their more than welcome to come to my shop & see it 1st hand, painted, so they know its NOT stolen.Othewise we can give it about another 5-7 days to fully harden & I can ship it out. I thought it would have been dry enough to buff when I got back from Cali but its not....I put alot of clear on it so thats probably why. The more coats it has the longer the drying process.
-----Original Message-----
From: matt montgomery <matt3310@yahoo.com>
To: Sims Custom Shop <nshvlleguitar@aol.com>
Sent: Wed, Aug 15, 2012 11:25 pm
Subject: Re: Sims Custom Shop - Flying V refinish quote

I am reporting the guitar stolen tomorrow if I don't hear from you.
901-483-5706.
Matt

From: Sims Custom Shop <nshvlleguitar@aol.com>
To: matt3310@yahoo.com 
Sent: Saturday, July 21, 2012 11:04 PM
Subject: Re: Sims Custom Shop - Flying V refinish quote

Yes the guitar is painted. I will be wet sanding & buffing it out towards the end of next week & shipping it out. I'm am in California until Thursday.


-----Original Message-----
From: matt montgomery <matt3310@yahoo.com>
To: Sims Custom Shop <nshvlleguitar@aol.com>
Sent: Wed, Jul 18, 2012 8:55 pm
Subject: Re: Sims Custom Shop - Flying V refinish quote

Hi Patrick. Everything ok? Haven't heard back on the flying V. You said it was going to be done last week. Is it finished yet?

Thanks
Matt

From: Sims Custom Shop <nshvlleguitar@aol.com>
To: matt3310@yahoo.com 
Sent: Sunday, July 1, 2012 12:30 PM
Subject: Re: Sims Custom Shop - Flying V refinish quote

Ok great. Candy Tangerine would be $305 & the Military Themed one would be $450-$650 depending on elaborate (how awesome) the paint job layout is...and how complex, but I have alot of ideas for some awesome warbird style paint jobs. When would you like to send it?

Patrick Sims
Custom Guitar Refinishing & Painting




-----Original Message-----
From: matt montgomery <matt3310@yahoo.com>
To: Sims Custom Shop <nshvlleguitar@aol.com>
Sent: Sun, Jul 1, 2012 12:14 pm
Subject: Re: Sims Custom Shop - Flying V refinish quote

Thanks Patrick! I have a couple of Strat bodies that I need to get refinished soon. One will be a Candy Tangerine, the other I want to go with some kind of Military theme!
If you dont mind I'd like to send it to you and just let you do whatever with. Just keep it Military themed. 

Thanks again,
Matt 

From: Sims Custom Shop <nshvlleguitar@aol.com>
To: matt3310@yahoo.com 
Sent: Sunday, July 1, 2012 11:58 AM
Subject: Re: Sims Custom Shop - Flying V refinish quote

Matt,

Almost. I am out of town for the week for 4th of July vacation. Plan to finish to buff it out & ship it at some point next week when I get back into town. I will email you when its finished & ready to ship.

Patrick Sims
Custom Guitar Refinishing & Painting




-----Original Message-----
From: matt montgomery <matt3310@yahoo.com>
To: Patrick Sims <nshvlleguitar@aol.com>
Sent: Sun, Jul 1, 2012 12:52 am
Subject: Re: Sims Custom Shop - Flying V refinish quote

Hey Patrick, its July, is my Flying V ready yet? I haven't heard back from you and I've sent a couple of emails and called last week. Please let me know when the guitar will be coming back. 
You can reach me at 901-483-5706.
Thanks
Matt. 

From: Patrick Sims <nshvlleguitar@aol.com>
To: matt montgomery <matt3310@yahoo.com> 
Sent: Wednesday, May 16, 2012 9:50 AM
Subject: Re: Sims Custom Shop - Flying V refinish quote

Matt,

Guitar has been sanded. Turnaround time is 8-10 weeks so your looking at the end of June.

On May 16, 2012, at 10:32 AM, matt montgomery <matt3310@yahoo.com> wrote:

Hey Patrick, just wanted to see how the V was coming along. Any idea on a return time?
Thanks
Matt

From: Patrick Sims <nshvlleguitar@aol.com>
To: matt montgomery <matt3310@yahoo.com> 
Sent: Saturday, April 21, 2012 10:23 AM
Subject: Re: Sims Custom Shop - Flying V refinish quote

Great. Thank you

Sent from my iPhone

On Apr 21, 2012, at 10:57 AM, matt montgomery <matt3310@yahoo.com> wrote:

Great! Payment in sent!!

Matt

From: Patrick Sims <nshvlleguitar@aol.com>
To: matt montgomery <matt3310@yahoo.com> 
Sent: Saturday, April 21, 2012 9:46 AM
Subject: Re: Sims Custom Shop - Flying V refinish quote

Oh ok, I didn't know that bc I haven't unboxed it yet. Yes the total would be $382.

On Apr 21, 2012, at 10:27 AM, matt montgomery <matt3310@yahoo.com> wrote:

Shouldnt the total be 382? Thats what you had quoted. The guitar is stripped.

Thanks,
Matt

From: Patrick Sims <nshvlleguitar@aol.com>
To: matt montgomery <matt3310@yahoo.com> 
Sent: Friday, April 20, 2012 10:37 PM
Subject: Re: Sims Custom Shop - Flying V refinish quote

Ok, it's Sbrackett82@yahoo.com

The total is $522. Please let me know when you have sent it & I'll get the ball rolling.

Thanks!

On Apr 20, 2012, at 11:04 PM, matt montgomery <matt3310@yahoo.com> wrote:

My wife has just informed me she forgot. Whats your paypal and I'll just send it that way.

Thanks!
Matt

From: Patrick Sims <nshvlleguitar@aol.com>
To: matt montgomery <matt3310@yahoo.com> 
Sent: Friday, April 20, 2012 1:44 PM
Subject: Re: Sims Custom Shop - Flying V refinish quote

Matt,

Did you send the check out? I haven't received it. I will need that 
before I can get the supplies & get started. The guitar arrived yesterday.

Patrick Sims
Custom Guitar Refinishing & Painting

On Apr 17, 2012, at 10:59 AM, matt montgomery <matt3310@yahoo.com> wrote:

Hey Patrick, the guitar is in the mail! I forgot to put a check in with it, so I'll drop it in the mail to you tomorrow.

Thanks! Cant wait to get this baby back!
Matt

From: Patrick Sims <nshvlleguitar@aol.com>
To: matt montgomery <matt3310@yahoo.com> 
Sent: Thursday, April 12, 2012 9:18 AM
Subject: Re: Sims Custom Shop - Flying V refinish quote

That won't be a problem.

Sent from my iPhone

On Apr 12, 2012, at 10:12 AM, matt montgomery <matt3310@yahoo.com> wrote:

Heres what i have in mind. SOmething close to this color and flake! Ill get the guitar out Friday!
Thanks!
Matt

From: Sims Custom Shop <nshvlleguitar@aol.com>
To: matt3310@yahoo.com 
Sent: Wednesday, April 11, 2012 8:27 PM
Subject: Re: Sims Custom Shop - Flying V refinish quote

I can do any blue you want, you just tell me. I have atatched a picture of a good looking blue that alot of my customers have liked. Its a Kandy Blue with metal flake in it.





-----Original Message-----
From: matt montgomery <matt3310@yahoo.com>
To: Sims Custom Shop <


----------



## NewReligion

LMAO, Oh Shit!  



matt3310 said:


> Glad your here Patrick. But that is NOT my guitar. Mine was the faded flying V that you were supposed to paint blue.


----------



## Wycked Lester

SimsCustomShop said:


> We already shipped it bro. Should be arriving at your door step anyday.





Wow, Matt, what a coincidence....





SimsCustomShop said:


> Oh, & for what its worth, emails like this dont help you any....
> 
> "Pat,
> 
> 
> I'm going to make it my business to have my lead SEO tech effectively run your business to page 4+ of Google and will have my experience come up before your site does. "
> 
> [SIZE=+0]- Matt[/SIZE]





hmm, weird,... seems like it helped quite a bit.


----------



## NewReligion

Looks like Matt will be getting a New Guitar/Flyswatter after all.


----------



## matt3310

I have filed a civil suit in the courts. As soon as he gets served, he will have to come to Shelby Co. and answer to the judge then. 
BTW Patrick, I will drop my suit if I receive my guitar back IN PERFECT PAINTED condition before the end of this month!


----------



## 66 galaxie

NewReligion said:


> Alex, Sir you are a true professional. Thank you for the custom shop work on the 1957 Stratocaster Re-Issue V Neck. Best job I have ever seen in my 40+ years as a guitarist.
> 
> Hell I had Scott Splawn build me an amp in less than 4 months. I would not mind the length of time but keeping in touch is required!
> 
> I talked on the phone to a amp tech (D@^3 F77dmom) he wanted me to stick $800 cash in the back of the amp so I did not have to wait the 5 months to get my amp back, lol. BS I said.
> 
> Now I wonder how many guys are trying to get their amps back from Abrahamian's Shop? That entire deal sucks. (R.I.P.)
> 
> Sorry for the lame delay on your Axe Matt. However it looks pretty sweet.
> 
> You have to remember we are all artist's and that in it self is a disaster!!! LMAO.
> 
> David



Thank you so much for the kind words David  It means a lot to hear that from you. You have made my day


----------



## 66 galaxie

matt3310 said:


> Glad your here Patrick. But that is NOT my guitar. Mine was the faded flying V that you were supposed to paint blue.



You gotta be kidding me! 

Matt, this is really sad, but maybe a little funny


----------



## Wycked Lester

66 galaxie said:


> You gotta be kidding me!
> 
> Matt, this is really sad, but maybe a little funny



Yea, if matt was short on guitars i'd probably feel bad enough to load him one,...but in this case,...watching this sims dude try to squirm out of this should be entertaining.


He claims to have already sent the 'wrong' guitar. I'll bet my old sabian tuner that it never shows up.... Sounds like a story straight outta his ass.


....im going to get some more popcorn started....


----------



## matt3310

He is really confused I guess.Glad its not my only guitar. The sad part was I was going to have him do several guitars for me. No chance in hell now!


----------



## Australian

Matt you work at Shelby? 

We need to talk next year.


----------



## matt3310

I would also bet he's not man enough to come back on here and make things right! Probably never post here again! He posted the same thing on the gear page!


----------



## 66 galaxie

Wycked Lester said:


> Yea, if matt was short on guitars i'd probably feel bad enough to load him one,...but in this case,...watching this sims dude try to squirm out of this should be entertaining.
> 
> 
> He claims to have already sent the 'wrong' guitar. I'll bet my old sabian tuner that it never shows up.... Sounds like a story straight outta his ass.
> 
> 
> ....im going to get some more popcorn started....



I'm with you on this one. I'll eat crap and bark at the moon if that thing shows up at Matts place! ( As much as I love Explorers, I would rather have the V...)


----------



## Australian

I'm starting to feel sorry for SimsCustomShop  ..............


























......Nahhhh kick his ass!!


----------



## Wycked Lester

matt3310 said:


> He is really confused I guess...



I guess....

he called you out with the wrong guitar,...AND the wrong shitty email someone sent him.

He obviously gets so much hate mail he can't keep it all straight.

Sometimes [mr sims] its better to just admit you've been a fuckstick and that you working to rectify your problems and the situation, rather than act like everyone else is just being a douche'.


----------



## thrawn86

Scariest thing I saw in the entire email interchange:

:snip: _Ok great. Candy Tangerine would be $305 & the Military Themed one would be $450-$650 depending on elaborate (how awesome) the paint job layout is...and how complex, but I have alot of ideas for some awesome warbird style paint jobs. When would you like to send it?_:snip:

Wow, really? Yeah, when WOULD I like to send that next guitar? Hope this works out for you Matt.


----------



## newbies

What a douche!! 

Good luck getting it back matt!!


----------



## Stringjunkie

I'll take that explorer if you don't like it


----------



## SonVolt

I'm thinking SimsCustomPaint was a joke account.....


----------



## 4STICKS

Matt, really sorry, dude. The luthier I use does'nt take a dime till the work is done and inspected. Great guy and I'll give him a plug here. (Dodson guitars.com). Hope it all turns out for the best!!!!


----------



## Nochboa

woooozaaaaa, needed 2 cigarette-breaks to finish that love-letter 

you have been put off from week to week, you warned him a few times, if only a court can get your guitar back, so be it.


----------



## Alt Freak

Good on you for contacting authorities. I know a lot of people who would just say "Oh well. He's done this to a lot of people. No way I can get my guitar back now. Woe is me" 

Hope you get it all sorted out and that you get back your guitar.


----------



## Nochboa

and don´t call it "my guitar, my gibson flying v, etc." anymore

from now on it is "exhibit a"


----------



## matt3310

Read this thread. On page 2 Patrick responds with lies. I have never spoken to him. EVER!

HELP! Sims Custom Painting in Knoxville TN - The Gear Page


----------



## 66 galaxie

I cant believe some tools over there are drinking this dudes kool aid.
Matt, good luck with this mess. Hopefully you have saved a few people from dealing with that guy.


----------



## matt3310

Well unfortunately the thread got locked. But every bit of info he put on was incorrect. The last thing he spoke about was me sending him a check. I did not send him a check. I sent paypal!


----------



## thrawn86

The whole thing is sour. You may need to pay him a visit.


----------



## Australian

I think its time for my friend Vinnie in New York to pay him a visit.


----------



## thrawn86

And say, "Howya doon? Howya doon? Howya doon? Let's tawlk abowt this, awrite? Aye, yous got an aks dat belongs to my esteemed colleague. He would be eternally grateful if yous would return it, post-haste, capisce? If not, my bruddy Paulie would like to hava woid with both of ya kneecaps."


----------



## SimsCustomShop

This is guy is completely delusional. Obvisouly from the sound of it you guys think Matt3310 hung the moon, but if you want the whole story, and not the wrong one, read this thread. They locked it right after Matt started contradicting himself repeatidly....


thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=1133359


1st he says he hasn't heard from me since June, then on the very same page posts emails from me to him from Aug 15th. I'm not going to spend the time going through it all again on here, read this thread if you nt to know they facts....that I back up with irreputable screen shots of emails between him & I along with quoting him by using hisown posts against him, showing where he says one thing, then on the next page something differerent. On page #1 he claims to have not hard from me since June....by page 5 he's down to 3 weeks....

He also states it been 6 months, when actually yesterday was 4 months exactly snce he paid.

Called the cops of a city 2 hrs away from were I even live to fie a police report.Hecalls up Knoxville police for some weird reason....I'm in Chattanooga....not even close. He shipped the guitar to Chattanooga. My phone # he has is Chattanooga area code....This guy is on drugs I think. He calls me a liar when I say I emailed him in August weeks ago, then latr posts screen shots of his inbox that clearly show my emails from Aug....and he STILL says I'm lying! lol

If you have any questions about any of this just read the thread for yourself....its pretty clear who doesnt have that story straight after you read my posts, then watch him contradict himself on nearly every page of the thread.


----------



## SimsCustomShop

This is guy is completely delusional. Obvisouly from the sound of it you guys think Matt3310 hung the moon, but if you want the whole story, and not the wrong one, read this thread. They locked it right after Matt started contradicting himself repeatidly....
http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=1133359
*
1st he says he hasn't heard from me since June, then on the very same page posts emails from me to him from Aug 15th. I'm not going to spend the time going through it all again on here, read this thread if you want to know they facts....that I back up with irreputable screen shots of emails between him & I along with quoting him by using his own posts against him, showing where he says one thing, then on the next page something differerent. On page #1 he claims to have not hard from me in "over 2 months"....but then by page 5 he's down to 3 weeks....He also states it been 6 months, when actually yesterday was 4 months exactly since he paid.

Called the cops of a city 2 hrs away from were I even live to file a police report. He calls up Knoxville police for some weird reason....I'm in Chattanooga....not even close. He shipped the guitar to Chattanooga. My phone # he has is Chattanooga area code....This guy is on drugs I think. He calls me a liar when I say I emailed him in August weeks ago, then later posts screen shots of his inbox that clearly show my emails from Aug....and he STILL says I'm lying! lol

If you have any questions about any of this just read the thread for yourself....its pretty clear who doesnt have their story straight after you read my posts and see him contradict himself on nearly every page of the thread.


----------



## SimsCustomShop

Here's the link...



matt3310 said:


> Read this thread. On page 2 Patrick responds with lies. I have never spoken to him. EVER!
> 
> HELP! Sims Custom Painting in Knoxville TN - The Gear Page


----------



## Micky

Well I do hope things get sorted out.
Personally I hate to see problems like this dragged out into public forums.
Nothing good ever comes of it when it takes a long time to resolve peoples differences.

Please guys, can you work something out?


----------



## matt3310

Patrick, you're so full of yourself. All I want is my guitar back. And before your start lying even more on this thread, get you're facts straight. I called Shelby co. sheriff office. No one else. And yes I typed the wrong city in on the thread. But i have you're address as Chattanooga. In fact the address you had me send the guitar to comes back as a dept store. Hobby lobby i believe. 

So stop with all the bullshit and just send me my guitar. That all i want.


----------



## brp

SimsCustomShop said:


> yesterday was 4 months exactly since he paid.






matt3310 said:


> Patrick, ... All I want is my guitar back.... just send me my guitar. That all i want.




/thread.


----------



## matt3310

So everyone knows your answers, when will I receive my guitar back? Is it painted? Got a pic?


----------



## thrawn86

matt3310 said:


> So everyone knows your answers, when will I receive my guitar back? Is it painted? Got a pic?



Yes, let's see it. No shame in that.


----------



## thrawn86

SimsCustomShop said:


> This is guy is completely delusional........._SimsCustomShop says more words_


 
Ok, so, _do you have the guitar?_ Just show us the money, man.


----------



## Australian

5 months isnt that long to wait for a guitar to be sprayed...........if it had to be sent to Uranus and painted by ET with a toothpick.


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## SimsCustomShop

Australian said:


> 5 months isnt that long to wait for a guitar to be sprayed...........if it had to be sent to Uranus and painted by ET with a toothpick.


 
Its not been 5 months, its been 4 months & 1 day. I received the guitar on April 25th. I quoted him APPROXIMATELY 10-12 weeks, but told him thats not a set in stone time frame but a general time frame. I should have the guitar shipped one day next week. 

I'm a 1 man shop, and I do about 35 guitars a month, so when I get a guitar in from a customer I dont start on it that dat, I start on it about 4-6 weeks later b/c a ton of business & theres always alot of people ahead of them. I would bascially have to have nothing to do & no projects in the works to be able to start on someones guitar the day/week it came in. Forunately, I've got not shortage of work.



thrawn86 said:


> Ok, so, _do you have the guitar?_ Just show us the money, man.


 

I'll post pics shortly after I buff it & clean it up. I dont post pics of guitars online until they are completely finished.

Oh, and the thread from gearpage I posted a link to where he contradicts himself repeatidly, he deleted this morning. Gee I wonder why....


----------



## matt3310

Patrick, the mods deleted the thread, not me. Lets not get this one locked also. I did not contradict myself.

If you do indeed get the guitar back to me next week, I'll post here and will not say a bad thing about you. And I will drop my suit.


----------



## SonVolt

I was born and raised in Ooltewah off of Short Tail Springs. Where is your shop located?


----------



## Australian

SimsCustomShop said:


> Its not been 5 months, its been 4 months & 1 day. I received the guitar on April 25th. I quoted him APPROXIMATELY 10-12 weeks, but told him thats not a set in stone time frame but a general time frame. I should have the guitar shipped one day next week.
> 
> I'm a 1 man shop, and I do about 35 guitars a month, so when I get a guitar in from a customer I dont start on it that dat, I start on it about 4-6 weeks later b/c a ton of business & theres always alot of people ahead of them. I would bascially have to have nothing to do & no projects in the works to be able to start on someones guitar the day/week it came in. Forunately, I've got not shortage of work.



I'd be concerned too if you didn't return my calls/messages. 
Thats the issue here more than anything. Put yourself in Matts place. How was he to know what was happening.
You just expect people to trust you because you are honest, but good communication goes a long way.


----------



## SimsCustomShop

Australian said:


> I'd be concerned too if you didn't return my calls/messages.
> Thats the issue here more than anything. Put yourself in Matts place. How was he to know what was happening.
> You just expect people to trust you because you are honest, but good communication goes a long way.


 
Do you take everything you read on an internet forum at face value? I've emailed him 17 times in 4 months, ok? I think thats pretty good communication. This is just 1 of many things he contradicted himself on, on the gearpage thread. Claims to have not heard from me in 2 months, but then later posts screen shots of his inbox showing two emails from me in August. I dont believe this guy is firing on all cylinders guys. The administrator of Gearpage came on to the thread & told Matt he wasn't "picking sides".....but suggested Matt deleted the thread. How embarassing. Its pretty bad when a mod tells you that you should probably delete your thread b/c you keep repeatidly contradicting yourself. That was late last night. This morning it was deleted. I have screen shots of the entire thread & everything that was said. 

Heres one of the mails I sent him Aug 15th....that was only 3 weeks ago...big difference over 2 months..






Heres the other email I sent 3 weeks ago...






17 sent emails to him....






He also says he sent the guitar 6 months ago,then I posted the screen shot of the email where he says he shipped it out on April 17th....thats not 6 months ago, besides you cant start counting until I actually get the guitar!



matt3310 said:


> Hes had it since the first of April.


 
Oh really? Since the 1st of April? Funny, your email you sent me says you shipped it out on April 17th...







Get your story straight.

The guitar did not arrive here until Saturday April 25th. 

The list goes on & on....

Make sure you know all the facts, before you go picking sides & making accusations guys.....your way too fast to jump to conclusions.


----------



## matt3310

There you go again. Let me break it down for you.
1) May 16th-July 1st. Over a month.
2) July 22-Aug 15, almost another month.
3) Aug 15-Sept 13th, Another month!

Guitar shipped to you April 13th. 5 months today.

On your email April 11th you said turn around time was 7-8 weeks. Its been 23 weeks tomorrow. Quit all the bullshit, get my guitar done and send it back. 
Had you been honest to begin with and told me it would have taken this long, I would have never sent it to you. Anyway you look at it this is ridiculous that its taken this long. Why dont you just call me and lets discuss this. 
Or better yet, send me the guitar. Is that too much to ask? Every forum on the internet has people complaining about you.


----------



## matt3310

And quit trying to put blame on me. I paid you for a service. I did my part, now do yours. The issue is I haven't got my guitar back from you. Fix the issue.


----------



## 66 galaxie

So, bottom line you have returned 6 emails since you recieved the guitar... almost 5 months ago. You gave him some vague answers to his questions, and we still dont know if you have actually painted it yet....
If you dont want to post a public progress pic of the guitar, maybe you could sent Matt a private, up to date progress pic...


----------



## thrawn86

Here here, Galaxie


----------



## SimsCustomShop

matt3310 said:


> There you go again. Let me break it down for you.
> 1) May 16th-July 1st. Over a month.
> 2) July 22-Aug 15, almost another month.
> 3) Aug 15-Sept 13th, Another month!


 
Dude you cant go into all these forums & say you "haven't heard from me in 2 months when you heard from me Aug 15th...and rather count up all the days between emails!

And when you started this thread (and the other 4 you posted on gearpage, tdpri, lespaul forum, etc) it was 8-27-11, so it had only 12 days at that point from when you had last heard from me. Heres the screen shot of you saying on gear page yesterday that you had not heard from me in 2 months...




matt3310 said:


> Guitar shipped to you April 13th. 5 months today.


 
Really? Bc in your email below you said you shipped it the 17th...






Kinda funny, here you are on the 12th saying you'll ship it out Friday (Which was the 17th) Get your story straight.


----------



## thrawn86

66 galaxie said:


> If you dont want to post a public progress pic of the guitar, maybe you could sent Matt a private, up to date progress pic...


 Problem Solved


----------



## matt3310

Dude, just send me my guitar. I'm not going away. If I have to post on every forum on the net, then so be it.



Mods please leave this thread open as its the only form of contact I have with Patrick.


----------



## thrawn86

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LN23qErZDM]Tommy Boy (3/10) Movie CLIP - My Whole Life Sucks (1995) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## matt3310

hahahahahahaha


----------



## thrawn86

A luthier, a science geek and a rich guy walk into an online amplifier forum. The rich guy says "hey, where's my guitar?"

Ehh, on second thought, it's not that funny I suppose.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Hey Matt, did the explorer ever show up at your place?


----------



## matt3310

LOL I wish! I'd take it!


----------



## 66 galaxie

So, I shouldnt have to eat shit and bark at the moon then...


----------



## 66 galaxie

Hey Matt,
You wanna buy a strat from me? I bet a nickel I can have my buddy custom paint and have it to you before you get the V back...


----------



## Quasar-Kid

It looks like people have waited ten months to get guitars back from this guy..!!!
TEN MONTHS (or six weeks, whatever takes longer)


----------



## SimsCustomShop

66 galaxie said:


> So, bottom line you have returned 6 emails since you recieved the guitar.....


 
Do you not read or what?? I just said I've mailed him 17 times & even showed a screen shot of my inbox showing the emails sent to him! You see those two letters in the subject of the email that say "Re"?? That means it was a reply to an email! 17 times I've sent him a reply. Where the HECK do yo get that I've only returned 6 emails?????


----------



## 66 galaxie

SimsCustomShop said:


> Do you not read or what?? I just said I've mailed him 17 times & even showed a screen shot of my inbox showing the emails sent to him! You see those two letters in the subject of the email that say "Re"?? That means it was a reply to an email! 17 replies I've sent him a reply. Where the HECK do yo get that I've only returned 6 emails?????



Actually YOU are not reading, I said you have returned 6 emails from Matt SINCE YOU RECIEVED THE GUITAR. which has been what.. about 5 months?
Edit, it has already been stated you recieved the guitar April 21st


----------



## matt3310

who cares how many emails! Send me my guitar!


----------



## thrawn86

You know what I think might fix this whole mess? 























66 galaxie said:


> If you dont want to post a public progress pic of the guitar, maybe you could sent Matt a private, up to date progress pic...


----------



## 66 galaxie

Quasar-Kid said:


> It looks like people have waited ten months to get guitars back from this guy..!!!
> TEN MONTHS (or six weeks, whatever takes longer)



Actually, there was a guy on another site that sent his PRS in 2 YEARS ago for a clear coat.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Your killing me Thrawn!


----------



## thrawn86

Think it may be a Bot at this point.


----------



## thrawn86

Sig updated.


----------



## SimsCustomShop

Since I've "received the guitar" yes, 6 emails...4 months & 3weeks to be exact.

Yet he claims he hasn't heard from me on "over 2 months" even tho I sent him to emails on Aug 15th.

Taken from GearPage yesterday...






Now thats just flat out lying any way you slice it.



66 galaxie said:


> Actually, there was a guy on another site that sent his PRS in 2 YEARS ago for a clear coat.


 

And thats b/c the guy didn't ever email me his phone # or shipping address & when I emailed him in early 2011 asking for his shipping address he didn't email me back until a week ago. Guitar has been shipped, and he acknowledged on gear page it was a lack of communication on his part. He's very pleased with the guitar as well...











I'm done. I'll post pics of Matt's V when its finished along with the tracking #. I'm not emailing this goof ball anymore after how he's lied repeatidly across 5 forums about all this. I've shown proof I've been in communication with him at least once a month, shown he's lied about when he shipped, lied about when he last heard from me, etc. I'm done with the endless bickering.


----------



## 66 galaxie

SimsCustomShop said:


> Since I've "received the guitar" yes, 6 emails...4 months & 3weeks to be exact.
> 
> Yet he claims he hasn't heard from me on "over 2 months" even tho I sent him to emails on Aug 15th.
> 
> Taken from GearPage yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats just flat out lying any way you slice it.
> 
> I'm done. I'll post pics when its finished along with the tracking #. I'm not emailing this goof ball anymore after how he's lied repeatidly across 5 forums about all this. I've shown proof I've been in communication with him at least once a month, shown he's lied about when he shipped, lied about when he last hear from me, etc. I'm done with the endless bickering.



LOL. dude, 4 months and 3 weeks is pretty much 5 months in most peoples estimation.
And Matt is not lying, he is generalizing. If he had his days mixed up by a week then whatever. It's painfully obvious you are trying to hide the true issue by throwing any trivial thing you can find back at Matt.
Amazing also that you cant just SEND HIM AN UP TO DATE PROGRESS PIC!!!


----------



## thrawn86

A solution always presents itself, both elegant and informative.




































And here it is again for those who obviously missed it:


66 galaxie said:


> If you dont want to post a public progress pic of the guitar, maybe you could sent Matt a private, up to date progress pic...


----------



## 66 galaxie

Dude, I'm on the floor in convulsions


----------



## thrawn86

66 galaxie said:


> Dude, I'm on the floor in convulsions



Well, I mean, c'mon? It's not that hard to understand that If you dont want to post a public progress pic of the guitar, maybe you could sent Matt a private, up to date progress pic...


----------



## thrawn86

We hit four pages with this nonsense. The beauty of Adwex and 'roads being gone for tonight.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Where did Matt go... UPS knocking at his door?


----------



## 66 galaxie

thrawn86 said:


> We hit four pages with this nonsense. The beauty of Adwex and 'roads being gone for tonight.



Lol, they forgot to hire a sitter


----------



## 66 galaxie

Thrawn, thanks for the good times and laughs in this thread tonight
I needed a pick me up, and this delivered


----------



## thrawn86

66 galaxie said:


> Amazing also that you cant just SEND HIM AN UP TO DATE PROGRESS PIC!!!


----------



## thrawn86

66 galaxie said:


> Lol, they forgot to hire a sitter



......and this thread went in the sh*tter.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Damn you!!! I just blew 7 up out my nose!!!


----------



## thrawn86

Maybe they're arguing privately..............

Matt says:




Gimme Back my GUITAR!!!!


----------



## thrawn86

Sorry man. I know I'm not really helping here.


----------



## matt3310

Omg, this is too funny! You guys are great!


----------



## thrawn86

And Sims is like




with all the sales they've made
I TOTALLY EMAILED YOU 53465464 TIMES IN THE LAST 2 DAYS


----------



## thrawn86

SimsCustomShop said:


> You talking about this guitar??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already shipped it bro. Should be arriving at your door step anyday.



This is the post of the thread. If he's got his email facts straight, how come he can't get your guitar straight? "We already shipped it bro" is gibberish for "I'm meeting a collector to sell these axes" for all intents and purposes.


----------



## Wycked Lester

Hey, heres an idea,.... and with todays techonology it should be a piece of cake.... 

Maybe,

_*If you dont want to post a public progress pic of the guitar, maybe you could sent Matt a private, up to date progress pic...*_


he'd probably appreciate it, confirm it, and come back and tell everyone how cool everything is now.... hmmm.


----------



## thrawn86

Y'know, I should have thought of that, Lester. D'oh!


----------



## Wycked Lester

next time ya want something painted, you better check Angies List.


----------



## SonVolt

http://www.jemsite.com/forums/f29/patrick-sims-custom-shop-in-tn-usa-experiences-88423.html

I'm going to drop by Sims Custom Shop next time I head to see my folks in Chattanooga. I'll take pics of the place, talk to Patrick etc. See if he's a bullshitter.


----------



## ReiGnMaN

SimsCustomShop said:


> Since I've "received the guitar" yes, 6 emails...4 months & 3weeks to be exact.
> 
> Yet he claims he hasn't heard from me on "over 2 months" even tho I sent him to emails on Aug 15th.
> 
> Taken from GearPage yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats just flat out lying any way you slice it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thats b/c the guy didn't ever email me his phone # or shipping address & when I emailed him in early 2011 asking for his shipping address he didn't email me back until a week ago. Guitar has been shipped, and he acknowledged on gear page it was a lack of communication on his part. He's very pleased with the guitar as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done. I'll post pics of Matt's V when its finished along with the tracking #. I'm not emailing this goof ball anymore after how he's lied repeatidly across 5 forums about all this. I've shown proof I've been in communication with him at least once a month, shown he's lied about when he shipped, lied about when he last heard from me, etc. I'm done with the endless bickering.




Not that I have a vested interest either way... but I've been on both sides of this.


Having been on both sides I can say you fked yourself saying it was done. Take a picture or lose your credibility. You can posture, backpedal all you want but if you can't in this day and age photo the guitar immediately it isn't done, period.


----------



## bvoris

Where is the pic Sims? I just want to see it...

By the way Matt wants his guitar.


----------



## tonefreak

this thread is golden!


----------



## rdamaral

I can't believe I've never seen this thread before


----------



## 4STICKS

rdamaral said:


> I can't believe I've never seen this thread before



Oh, dude... It's epic!!!!!!!!


----------



## thrawn86

To me, it's just Amazing also that you cant just SEND HIM AN UP TO DATE PROGRESS PIC!!!


----------



## Ghostman

I'm thinking if he spent his time working on the guitar instead of posting lame excuses and defenses on forums, he might be done with the guitar.

If Matt gets and Ibanez RG back in the mail, I'm gonna bust a nut laughing.


----------



## Ghostman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cf4C9ssuPjE]Tommy Boy on guarantees - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wycked Lester

hmm,....just checking back ....really curious about that PICTURE. You know, the one of it DONE. .... But i can't find it.....

....So i'll bet there has been a typo,.... i bet he ment to say its _NOT_ done. 

Now, see how much more sense this all makes..


----------



## 66 galaxie

I assume Matt hasn't gotten an UP TO DATE PICTURE yet...


----------



## bvoris

Sims I painted a pedal once and it took me about 9 hours... That included dry time.
Oh and is Matts guitar ready would love to see a pic of it...


----------



## thrawn86

I think Sims just needs to be visited by A MOTIVATIONAL SPEAKER
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbLRqJ3T4DY]Chris Farley Motivation - YouTube[/ame]
The phase that the guitar's paint job is in means JACK SQUAT!
*
If you dont want to post a public progress pic of the guitar, maybe you could sent Matt a private, up to date progress pic...*


----------



## drgordonfreeman

How far are away are you from this guy's shop?

You both live in Tennessee, so it's not like he's on the other side of the country.

Show up to his shop and don't leave until you have your guitar in one hand and a refund in the other.

At this point, what's the point in playing this out over the internet any more? What would you have done before the internet? You would have shown up to his shop and demanded reparation.

This is why I only (generally speaking) do business with people who are within driving distance of me. I bought a pedal off of HOT TUBES 70, who is in Canada, so that was a big exception. However, he had a great reputation on this forum, so I wasn't too worried. Plus, HOT TUBES provided amazing communication. Of course, that was just a pedal, so it wasn't a ton of cash or anything, and if anything had happened, I was ready to just chalk up the loss to a lesson learned. However, when you're talking about big ticket items: expensive guitars, etc, not much has really changed since the internet. It still pays to do business with reputable people who are within a day's drive from you. 

In the internet age, no one ever actually expects to have to come face-to-face with the problems they cause anymore. 

It's amazing what a little face-to-face time with these jokers will do.

Show up to this guy's shop. Watch him shit his pants. Then watch how remarkably fast he hands you back your guitar.

NOTE: I'm not saying show up pissed off ready to assault and/or beat the guy. Show up ready to politely but aggressively confront him. Don't stand there and argue with him. Just demand. Demand that you are handed your guitar right then and there. If he doesn't give it to you, that's when you take out your phone and dial 911 to report a robbery in progress. The police show up. Then he can explain his case to them.


----------



## Söulcaster

Give Matt his fuxkin guitar back you thieving' cunt!!!!!


----------



## hellride

I'm with drgordonfreeman on this.
Pay the dude a visit and demand both your guitar and your money back.


----------



## matt3310

His "shop" is 7 hrs away. Thats the only reason I haven't. But if you google his address it comes back to a hobby lobby. And the paypal account he uses is his girlfriends. Hes a shady dude thats for sure!

oh and Patrick......................................


*If you dont want to post a public progress pic of the guitar, maybe you could sent me a private, up to date progress pic...* 


Thanks for the support guys!


----------



## Söulcaster

I doubt he will give you a progress pic sorry to say, as a business person, his piss poor facade of a life and a human being in general he FAILS on all levels....I'll be posting this on another guitar related forum later today, his behaviour and contempt for his customers is astonishing....,,,,

GL with your legal action Matt, extremely sorry that this lowlife piece of excrement is fuxking you around.

Peace man


----------



## thrawn86

I think I speak for most everyone here that has conversed with Matt on the boards when I say that he's a pretty cool individual who has a penchant for getting very very cool gear....and lots of it. As such, he knows what he wants, and I'm sure he can honestly wait for something custom to be done for one of his pieces of gear. Asking for a timeframe, and then alloting more time for a custom job to be finished, is not asking too much on the part of the person performing the work, and to be expected by the end consumer. When the situation becomes prolonged, drug-out, and flat-out ridiculous, however, there is very good reason to become perturbed. Matt has been patient, and Sims is hurting himself greatly in Word Of Mouth advertising if he is indeed in possession of the guitar and refuses, based on some sort of inherent pride, to front him a picture showing the progress of the project. Words, in this case, mean little. 

Sims, don't be a coward about this, and swallow the pride. Send Matt something, ANYTHING, so that we can bring this to a close. At most, you'll be regarded as a fool for your pride in the matter, and exonerated from any sort of foul play.


----------



## tonefreak

*double post


----------



## tonefreak

thrawn86 said:


> I think I speak for most everyone here that has conversed with Matt on the boards when I say that he's a pretty cool individual who has a penchant for getting very very cool gear....and lots of it. As such, he knows what he wants, and I'm sure he can honestly wait for something custom to be done for one of his pieces of gear. Asking for a timeframe, and then alloting more time for a custom job to be finished, is not asking too much on the part of the person performing the work, and to be expected by the end consumer. When the situation becomes prolonged, drug-out, and flat-out ridiculous, however, there is very good reason to become perturbed. Matt has been patient, and Sims is hurting himself greatly in Word Of Mouth advertising if he is indeed in possession of the guitar and refuses, based on some sort of inherent pride, to front him a picture showing the progress of the project. Words, in this case, mean little.
> 
> Sims, don't be a coward about this, and swallow the pride. Send Matt something, ANYTHING, so that we can bring this to a close. At most, you'll be regarded as a fool for your pride in the matter, and exonerated from any sort of foul play.





in other words...



If you dont want to post a public progress pic of the guitar, maybe you could sent Matt a private, up to date progress pic...


----------



## thrawn86

Our redundancy is like just going over the same thing again and again.


----------



## newbies

matt3310 said:


> His "shop" is 7 hrs away. Thats the only reason I haven't. But if you google his address it comes back to a hobby lobby. And the paypal account he uses is his girlfriends. Hes a shady dude thats for sure!
> 
> oh and Patrick......................................
> 
> 
> *If you dont want to post a public progress pic of the guitar, maybe you could sent me a private, up to date progress pic...*
> 
> 
> Thanks for the support guys!




7 hour drive........... So how long in your jet??


----------



## Georgiatec

You know who's right in this shoot out?....The Customer.

I'm sorry but if you can't get a guitar painted and back to the customer in nigh on five months you need to either; take on less work, manage your time better, take on help or give up and do summat else. 

I would be so ashamed at letting someone down this badly that the very least I would do is give the customer the job for free. As for explanations....It looks like shit & smells like shit....chances are it's shit.


----------



## Wycked Lester

Basically, there are 2 ways to look at this,....

One way is this......



thrawn86 said:


> I think I speak for most everyone here that has conversed with Matt on the boards when I say that he's a pretty cool individual who has a penchant for getting very very cool gear....and lots of it. As such, he knows what he wants, and I'm sure he can honestly wait for something custom to be done for one of his pieces of gear. Asking for a timeframe, and then alloting more time for a custom job to be finished, is not asking too much on the part of the person performing the work, and to be expected by the end consumer. When the situation becomes prolonged, drug-out, and flat-out ridiculous, however, there is very good reason to become perturbed. Matt has been patient, and Sims is hurting himself greatly in Word Of Mouth advertising if he is indeed in possession of the guitar and refuses, based on some sort of inherent pride, to front him a picture showing the progress of the project. Words, in this case, mean little.
> 
> Sims, don't be a coward about this, and swallow the pride. Send Matt something, ANYTHING, so that we can bring this to a close. At most, you'll be regarded as a fool for your pride in the matter, and exonerated from any sort of foul play.



....and this would be the other way.....



Söulcaster said:


> Give Matt his fuxkin guitar back you thieving' cunt!!!!!



So perhaps the best thing the guy could do is this .......



thrawn86 said:


> *
> If you dont want to post a public progress pic of the guitar, maybe you could sent Matt a private, up to date progress pic...*



see, simple solution....case closed

next problem please?


----------



## hellride

Word.


----------



## 50WPLEXI

Damn shame people have to act this way. Customer service is the key to keeping customers F.Y.I. pretty simple if you ask me.


----------



## 4STICKS

Could there possibly be any way to resolve this????? Whatdaya think thrawn? Any ideas??????


----------



## 4STICKS

Waiting.....Waiting......


----------



## Stringjunkie

Papus would have the perfect solution.


----------



## 4STICKS

Stringjunkie said:


> Papus would have the perfect solution.



I'd Be in some kind of weird hiku though

Maybe thrwan has a simple solution??????????


----------



## zenfly

There is a whole page of warnings about these assholes on google...

here's just one..and the BBB there is a good source.. 

Sims Custom Shop Guitar Painting & Guitar Refinishing, Guitar Restoration Custom Handmade Guitars from Sims Custom Shop Patrick Sims


----------



## brp

Jeezuz , Matt, honest question; no offense but how did you not research enough to see the copious amounts of the fucktardedness all over the web before deciding to give him your business?


----------



## matt3310

He was recommended to me by a friend. He painted a Les Paul for him and the finish was amazing! I had no reason to 2nd thought him. But now, after everything that has gone on, I see every warning in the world not to use him. 
I guess if your rich and famous, he can get your guitar done fast and very good. Everyone else gets shit on.


----------



## Grenade

Ok time to chime in. WHAT THE FUCK! My landlord rostored a model T Ford in 10 months. I can be there in 9 hours, do we need a group meeting in Tennesee? Matt, I feel for ya and I don't know if you'll ever get it back. One thing is for sure, I have a blue and white Squier for a weapon of self defense, red might look nice on it. SIMS, WHERE IS HIS FUCKIN AXE!


----------



## thrawn86

4Sticks, I think we need to take a loooooong breath, step back, and pursue this discussion with a bit of perspective.































Like, this kind of pespective:




WHAT THE F**K! My landlord rostored a model T Ford in 10 months.


----------



## Fiftywattmafia

Good luck, Matt. This is sad and its seems the guitar gear industry is loaded with over promising and under delivering assholes. 

and in your case NON delivering asshole.


----------



## rdamaral

It would take everything in me not to drive to his shop


----------



## SonVolt

matt3310 said:


> I guess if your rich and famous



Wait a minute...


----------



## fstrat59slp

I hope Matt has atleast got an up to date pic on his guitar... I'm a little late on this as I've been away from the forum but this is rediculous, also we had a guy in mobile who claimed to have been an experienced luthier of 20 years. Guy boasted working for people such as lenny kravitz, slash, an so on. Needless to say I took my guitars to him and he supposedly fixed them, the damn guitars were still messed up as when I sent them down there with the exception of one. He atleast got it working ok, and before I get to detailed turns out about 6 months after my guitars were fixed I see in mobiles news that he had been arrested for selling customers guitars to pawnshops. Needless to say the fact that I got my guitars back was a blessing because I had also brought my neighbors 66 jazz bass to have refretted, which he did and did a nice job. The guy seemed very credible but after reading what he had done to other customers it has sense made me very weary of trusting people with my guitars. Btw the guy claimed to have a nice shop in nashville before moving to saraland al.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...IrWG24c41KOwrq4qg&sig2=CD9IesBSpwCkueW9-Fbvsw


----------



## fstrat59slp

Matt best of luck to you with your guitar, I hope you get it back. At this point that 7 hour drive might be worth it. Is it that same faded v you were talking about getting painted awhile back, sorry if this was previously stated I may have overlooked it.


----------



## Wycked Lester

fstrat59slp said:


> I hope Matt has at least got an up to date pic on his guitar...





Great Idea!!


----------



## thrawn86

As I was meditating on several unrelated things today, it suddenly dawned on me that  I hope Matt has atleast got an up to date pic on his guitar...


----------



## mickeydg5

Just wondering if you have a policy and if so would it even cover this instance? If it comes to that, hope it gets resolved soon.


----------



## thrawn86

Gaghh, I bet if you did have a policy like that, your premiums would be in the gabillions. Would be nice though. Whole thing is a sucky deal. My over/under is that he won't see the guitar within the next two months, and probably never. I hate to post that, but I sincerely hope I'm wrong.

I feel that, at this junction, we should mention that this thread has achieved acclaim status as

EPIC

.....again, for all the wrong reasons. Here's hoping you get that axe back, homeslice.


----------



## blues_n_cues

nothing against Matt but-
if I could fly to London for Marshall's 50th I would damn sure drive 7 hours to retrieve my property & be compensated by taking out a good chunk of someone's ass.

and to think I was just recently in Chattanooga,I could have repo'ed the guitar for ya for a small fee,like say a month in your guitar room.


----------



## Australian

blues_n_cues said:


> and to think I was just recently in Chattanooga,I could have repo'ed the guitar for ya for a small fee,like say a month in your guitar room.



Thats doable. Someone here can go and pick it up for him.


----------



## hellride

Hey, I live in Sweden. If I had the money for it, I would go to Chattanooga to get Matt's V back and to learn Patrick a lesson in customer service the hard way.


Oh, and how to *SEND A PROGRESS UPDATE PIC TO MATT*


----------



## 66 galaxie

This thread delivers 

Now if sims would only deliver...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsl5Qqka60E]Judas Priest Delivering The Goods - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## zenfly

Before I buy anything on ebay or anywhere I go to advanced search and check past auctions for sold prices...

Before dealing with anyone I do a google and BBB search them.. Sim's is an obvious POS on both counts.. If you really have a case I'd contact the sheriff in your county to alert the sheriff in his to knock on his door.. Make no threats . Especially in writing anywhere.. My $.02


----------



## GIBSON67

Read the thread again, Matt said the address was bogus...


----------



## Ayrton

A BBB search is worthless as the "Better Business Bureau" will sell anyone a perfect rating. 

Better Business Bureau: The Best Ratings Money Can Buy - ABC News


----------



## mickeydg5

blues_n_cues said:


> nothing against Matt but-
> if I could fly to London for Marshall's 50th I would damn sure drive 7 hours to retrieve my property & be compensated by taking out a good chunk of someone's ass.
> 
> and to think I was just recently in Chattanooga,I could have repo'ed the guitar for ya for a small fee,like say a month in your guitar room.


 
*BnC*, the guitar man bounty hunter.
Did Matt post the prize yet?


----------



## James Martin

matt3310 said:


> Anyone know how to get ahold of Patrick Sims? He has taken my guitar and was supposed to paint it. He hasn't returned the guitar and has stopped responding.




Strange how someone can do this. Now what would you do to get that guitar back.


----------



## ^AXE^

James.

You didn't read a fucking thing did you!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^AXE^ said:


> James.
> 
> You didn't read a fucking thing did you!



I've seen a lot of people here do that. Read only OP's or part of OP's post and go ahead and reply without reading the rest of the thread. 

...I'm guilty of this too.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

^AXE^ said:


> James.
> 
> You didn't read a fucking thing did you!



I wouldn't expect an answer haha ... I have a sneaking suspicion that "James Martin" is very much the same as "James Donovan" ... meaning, I'm pretty sure he's just popping into and replying to random threads so that he can get his post count up enough so he can spam the site ... I've got my eyes on every single post he does, and if the next few are similar in nature, he's perma! 

The spammers have caught onto the way they were getting blocked / banned, so they're trying new tactics to skate around the built in protections ... I think this is just part of the 'new wave', so to speak. I just had to ban one last night, as a matter of fact (from china). 

The reason I bring this up is because if you see posts like this (really random and seemingly make very little sense in the context of the thread), please bring them to my attention, as I actually spend a pretty good part of my time on here tracking these things to keep the forum clean.


----------



## ^AXE^

I was following his posts also.


----------



## 4STICKS

crossroadsnyc said:


> I wouldn't expect an answer haha ... I have a sneaking suspicion that "James Martin" is very much the same as "James Donovan" ... meaning, I'm pretty sure he's just popping into and replying to random threads so that he can get his post count up enough so he can spam the site ... I've got my eyes on every single post he does, and if the next few are similar in nature, he's perma!
> 
> The spammers have caught onto the way they were getting blocked / banned, so they're trying new tactics to skate around the built in protections ... I think this is just part of the 'new wave', so to speak. I just had to ban one last night, as a matter of fact (from china).
> 
> The reason I bring this up is because if you see posts like this (really random and seemingly make very little sense in the context of the thread), please bring them to my attention, as I actually spend a pretty good part of my time on here tracking these things to keep the forum clean.



Crossroads is perpetual, he keeps the forum clean!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

4STICKS said:


> Crossroads is perpetual, he keeps the forum clean!



Great Priest reference! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gQxkXYq-Vs]The Hellion/Electric Eye Live 1982 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Far Rider

4STICKS said:


> Crossroads is perpetual, he keeps the forum clean!



He's our hero!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Xjr2hnOHiM]Dirty Harry Do You Feel Lucky Punk? ( HD ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## thrawn86

I wonder what Sims is up to right now?  




I Emailed him back like 7293846348 times.....guess he didn't want an simple picture update.....that new hip is is as good as mine!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Far Rider said:


> He's our hero!
> 
> Dirty Harry Do You Feel Lucky Punk? ( HD ) - YouTube



lol ... that's funny, Far! Gotta love Clint!


----------



## 4STICKS

thrawn86 said:


> I wonder what Sims is up to right now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Emailed him back like 7293846348 times.....guess he didn't want an simple picture update.....that new hip is is as good as mine!




Damn it man! Does this guy realize he's a fuckin' punchline now? Maybe we should start a "Roast Sims" Thread! Oh wait!!! This already is.

Ok. WTF! Sims walks into a bar and says I'll gladly pay you 15 months from now for a drink today!!!! 

Next......


----------



## thrawn86

A horse walks into a bar.

The bartender asks, "why the long face?"

The horse says, "I left my guitar with Sims Custom Painting and I haven't seen it for 22 months. He was supposed to paint it like an Appaloosa."


----------



## joshatatlasstands

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've seen a lot of people here do that. Read only OP's or part of OP's post and go ahead and reply without reading the rest of the thread.
> 
> ...I'm guilty of this too.



me 3


----------



## Ghostman

thrawn86 said:


> A horse walks into a bar.
> 
> The bartender asks, "why the long face?"
> 
> The horse says, "I left my guitar with Sims Custom Painting and I haven't seen it for 22 months. He was supposed to paint it like an Appaloosa."



...and he posted a picture on a forum of a Pinto.


----------



## tonefreak

Ghostman said:


> ...and he posted a picture on a forum of a Pinto.


----------



## Ghostman

tonefreak said:


>



Touche' :cool2:


----------



## Wycked Lester

ok, my turn,.....


whats small, square, and worth 1,000 words?


----------



## velboh

The pictures of this guys work is incredible but the amount of complaints is crazy. Its seems pretty ridiculous that you give him your equipment and stay at his mercy for returning it, regardless of the payment. I work in Knoxville sometimes.....maybe we should just plan a get together in chattanooga one day....100 angry customers and their supporters on the door step. Seems like we might be an intimidating crowd


----------



## Wycked Lester

WOW, FINALLY - THE PROBLEM HAS BEEN SOLVED!!!


Yea, I finally got fed up with this bullshit and said to myself,...FUCK that FUCKER ....

So i loaded up Slash [my bff's pitbull] and we headed down to TN to pay that crooked bastard a visit. When i walked in i just yelled 'Who wan't their ass handed to them first"... bout that time this lil weezley fuck came out of the back room with paint dust all up around his nose - not sure what that was about - 

"Can i help you" he asked ..and im like, "no muther fucker... i don't need no help,...you can only help yourself by sending my buddy matt UP TO DATE PROGRESS PIC OF HIS GUITAR 

Well, he hands me a beer an asks me to give him 5 minutes to 'splain..... so i crack open the tab and im' like, "yea?" Well come to find out the reason he STILL HASN'T SENT MATT A PROGRESS PIC OF HIS GUITAR is because he had just ran out of film, but he assured me that is was DONE, and gonna ship out on Monday. 

"Well your in luck Bitch, I brought MY camera with me" I said. So he spins around and goes to the back, then comes back up with Matts guitar!! "See Sir, its all done and ready to ship" ..... so we [me and slash] told him that we'd let him live since the guitar was actually done and ready to ship.

So end of story, the guitars done and shoud be at your door anyday now 'bro'.












oh yea, i almost forgot,.... here's the pic....


----------



## Ghostman

........um......















......why isn't it blue?


----------



## velboh

That is SO SWEET!! - how do you play it though?


----------



## hellride

Ghostman said:


> ........um......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......why isn't it blue?




My guess is that he ran out of crayons.


----------



## Söulcaster

Wycked Lester said:


> WOW, FINALLY - THE PROBLEM HAS BEEN SOLVED!!!
> 
> 
> Yea, I finally got fed up with this bullshit and said to myself,...FUCK that FUCKER ....
> 
> So i loaded up Slash [my bff's pitbull] and we headed down to TN to pay that crooked bastard a visit. When i walked in i just yelled 'Who wan't their ass handed to them first"... bout that time this lil weezley fuck came out of the back room with paint dust all up around his nose - not sure what that was about -
> 
> "Can i help you" he asked ..and im like, "no muther fucker... i don't need no help,...you can only help yourself by sending my buddy matt UP TO DATE PROGRESS PIC OF HIS GUITAR
> 
> Well, he hands me a beer an asks me to give him 5 minutes to 'splain..... so i crack open the tab and im' like, "yea?" Well come to find out the reason he STILL HASN'T SENT MATT A PROGRESS PIC OF HIS GUITAR is because he had just ran out of film, but he assured me that is was DONE, and gonna ship out on Monday.
> 
> "Well your in luck Bitch, I brought MY camera with me" I said. So he spins around and goes to the back, then comes back up with Matts guitar!! "See Sir, its all done and ready to ship" ..... so we [me and slash] told him that we'd let him live since the guitar was actually done and ready to ship.
> 
> So end of story, the guitars done and shoud be at your door anyday now 'bro'.



If this is serious you sir are a legend....


----------



## 4STICKS

wycked lester said:


> ok, my turn,.....
> 
> 
> Whats small, square, and worth 1,000 words?



a fuckin' pic, maybe??????????


----------



## Wycked Lester

Söulcaster said:


> If this is serious you sir are a legend....



not serious,... just kiddin' around,... i thought the pic i posted would make that clear but i know sarcasm doesn't always translate well on forums. Never the less, i's just being zilly


----------



## rdamaral

Has there been any update from Matt?


----------



## Snakeface

wtf ??? the guy has time to post on several forums arguing with customers but he can't manage to find the time to actually finish the guitars or take a photo of the work in progress. Hope Matt gets his guitar back.


----------



## thrawn86

dot dot dadot, dot dadot dadot, dot dot dot dadot, dot dadot dot...........

Update?


----------



## captcoolaid

On a side note Matt did I ever send you that Tele pup for your guitar.


----------



## Georgiatec

Irony...In the latest Guitarist magazine some dude wrote in asking about getting a guitar re-finished and they recommended Sims Custom Shop......


----------



## Nochboa

velboh said:


> That is SO SWEET!! - how do you play it though?



just do the "paul gilbert 2.0"
forget the drill, put 37 picks on a chainsaw and massacre the strings!


----------



## matt3310

Still no guitar, and no response from Sims.


----------



## Grenade

Hmmmm. Me go Tennesee, you go get Bail money.


----------



## LesPaulopolis

Sucks, man. Start messing with his gf's paypal? If she can't buy shoes online maybe that'll shake things up.

I really hope you get your axe back.


----------



## Wycked Lester

hmmm, 

i believe that if i were Mr Sims, .....which of course i'm not,....BUT, if I were,.... i believe that i'd rather _*SEND MATT A FUCKING PROGRESS PIC OF HIS GUITAR*_
than have 8 pages of hate mail come up everytime someone googles me.

But, like i said, I'm not him ....so whatever.


----------



## brp

Sims custom shop double cut guitar


Curious how someone hired to paint your guitar could manage to break the trussrod.
Very curious indeed. 



Simswarning.com (yes someone is paying for a domain to collect the complaints on Sims) is 3rd top listing when googling sims custom shop. But you already knew that right, Pat?


----------



## matt3310

Believe it or not, Patrick sent me am email last night. Lets see if he keeps his word this time. 
Heres the email.


_*"Th guitar needed another coat of clear coat to smoothen out the rough texture that the blue metal flake had it in. Metal flake is very course & the finish can be slick when originally clear coated but can become course & the metal flake able to be felt once the clear coat has fully cured & shrunk.....which is what hsaused the delay. I did not want to send you a guitar back that was coarse & the metal flake able to be felt, but rather a smooth shiny mirror slick finish.

I believe the guitar is fully cured at this point & ready to do a final sand & buff. I will get that done at some point between Thurs Sept 28th & Friday Sept 29th. It will be boxed up & shipped no later than Monday Oct 1st, at which time I will email you the tracking # & pictures of the completed guitar.

Thank you for being so patient, I know it has taken longer than expected, but I am confident it will be worth the wait when you see how it turned out.

Patrick"*_


----------



## tonefreak

no pictures!?


----------



## matt3310

Still no pics.


----------



## CAPDUNN

He's must be a tweeker..........


----------



## S.A.T.O.

First time I'm reading this thread, what a shame. It looks like the guy does some great work but I see so many horror stories online about the way he handles his business and his customers. He won't be in business long. Regardless of your work quality if you don't deliver on promises people will stop handing you their money. 

People don't want long wait times for anything, but I'm sure he knew how long it would take from the onset. What's wrong with a little honesty? "Sorry, but it's going to take 4 to 5 months for this project..." Then the choice is up to you and you don't have your heart set on a quick turnaround. 

There's a luthier near me I've used for a few things over the last 8 years. Each time I bring a guitar in for fret work or whatever I ask him how long and he comes back with "I'm swamped 4-6 weeks." Only once did he even come close to that time frame, most times the turnaround is 3-7 days. It's a great way to do business though because it makes it seem like he placed some importance on the project.

I hope you get it back soon Matt!


----------



## thrawn86




----------



## captcoolaid

Even my wait time is less and I suck at it.


----------



## 66 galaxie

captcoolaid said:


> Even my wait time is less and I suck at it.



Best pups I ever waited for though 
(wasnt a bad wait)


----------



## thrawn86

Word Galaxie.












So, uh, yeah........Patrick?






*The paint stuff has been wet since last October, so I didn't want to risk sanding it. I swear it will be postmarked by sometime this decade.*

Cool story, bro. Tell it again?


----------



## thrawn86

I feel like this thread is moving in circles........


----------



## Grenade

Would you wait this long on a Marshall?


----------



## Nochboa

oh man, I just had the meanest epiphany ever!

I imagined matt´s v just being dumped in a whole barrel of metallic blue, left alone to evaporate...

april...wet
may...still wet
june...
july...hm
august...
september...getting sticky, but still wet
october...might wanna start turn on the heating to speed it up a little

sorry, matt, I still hope things will turn out well


----------



## rdamaral

Hasn't this thing been waiting for a buff for weeks? Man, I really hope you get that guitar back.


----------



## thrawn86

No, it's been waiting for a buff job for _MONTHS_ at this point. Sims has made that perfectly clear in the context of the 903475903475893479 Emails he sent Matt.

You people need to lighten up on Sims..................

YOU'RE ONLY GOING TO HURT HIS REPUTATION BY YOUR MEAN COMMENTS. IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH HOW EXCRUCIATINGLY LONG IT HAS TAKEN HIM TO FINISH ONE OF SEVERAL HUNDRED GUITARS. EVERYONE HERE JUST NEEDS TO HAVE SOME UNDERSTANDING.


----------



## 66 galaxie

We should have a pool... what will be done first, the Crazy Horse monument... or Matts guitar?


----------



## tonefreak

I vote crazy horse.


----------



## 66 galaxie

^^ Thats two of us


----------



## Ayrton

lol... The Crazy Horse Memorial has been in progress since 1948 and completion is expected in 2420.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ayrton said:


> lol... The Crazy Horse Memorial has been in progress since 1948 and completion is expected in 2420.



Oh....

Crazy Horse wins by a mile.


----------



## matt3310

Well today is the day Sims said he would have it shipped out. Anyone want to place bets????


----------



## 4STICKS

matt3310 said:


> Well today is the day Sims said he would have it shipped out. Anyone want to place bets????



Not unless you're bettin' he does!


----------



## 66 galaxie

Sorry Matt,,, I'm going with Crazy Horse on this one. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JREmvJjYko]Crazy horse - Black Label Society - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bvoris

Did you get a tracking number for shipping?


----------



## zenfly

I just keep checking back to see how you made out.. I don't usually use potty mouth here but I hate fucking assholes like this Simm's..


----------



## 66 galaxie

" THERE IT IS!!!!... Still in the back of the shop"


----------



## poeman33

matt3310 said:


> Well today is the day Sims said he would have it shipped out. Anyone want to place bets????



Anytime I place a bet I lose...so I bet 1 Loonie that it is not going to ship today.


----------



## Susihukkanen

This is so exciting.. Almost like waiting for Christmas eve as a kid! Will it REALLY happen (the delivery).. :Ohno:


----------



## S.A.T.O.

Always the same m.o. with these guys, hope it ships today


----------



## matt3310

Got this..

*Ready to box it up & ship it but realized I didn't know if you shpped it in a case or gig bag. Please let me know what it looks like so I can make sure to send it back with what you sent. I have several flying V's here at the moment & dont want to send it back in the wrong gig bag/case. If you get back to me before 3 tomorrow I'll be able to get it out tomorrow before FedEx's/UPS's cut off time.

Patrick
-----Original Message-----*


----------



## matt3310

Then last night this....

*Ok, got it. Boxing it up now. 



On Oct 1, 2012, at 10:47 PM, matt montgomery <matt3310@yahoo.com> wrote:


It was in a skb hardshell case. A new one.
Matt*

So, we will see. Still no pics or tracking number.


----------



## 66 galaxie

What a clown. Good painter or not, he is a shit business man.


----------



## matt3310

Well, no email, no pics, and no tracking number.


----------



## GIBSON67

Sims Custom Chain Yanking!


----------



## 66 galaxie

matt3310 said:


> Well, no email, no pics, and no tracking number.



I wish I could say I was surprised.
It's the sims retirement plan, give him a guitar and get it back 30 years later for your retirement.


----------



## Australian

Heres the homie on the right.
:


----------



## rdamaral

Seems younger than I would have thought.


----------



## matt3310

Me too.


----------



## Australian

Who can guess whos on the left? Rick...


----------



## poeman33

Australian said:


> Who can guess whos on the left? Rick...



Rick Derringer?


----------



## paul-e-mann

Holy crap! I thought you'd have that guitar back by now.


----------



## Fiftywattmafia

Wonder if Rick Derringer had the same wait...


----------



## Ghostman

Has an air of Douche' about him. Just as I expected.


----------



## Rocktane

Puka shells......


----------



## Wycked Lester

Just checking in .....
I see there's

STILL NO TRACKING NUMBER NOR A PROGRESS PIC, NOR A FINISHED PIC OF MATTS GUITAR YET...

and to tell ya the truth, I really wasn't expecting to see any either but was hoping to for matts sake....

geez, this has gotten so far past retarded that the light from retarded will take 1,000 years to get there.


----------



## thrawn86

Lester has the post of the thread at this point:
Geez, this has gotten so far past retarded that the light from retarded will take 1,000 years to get here.




It's become Cygnus X-1!!!!!


----------



## thrawn86

I am impressed that Scams....er ah, _Sims_ is still able to add to his email tally of 9037932754897329471328947893274832843247832749, which, coincidentally, is the number of miles it takes Retarded to travel in 1,000 years.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Anybody live near Sims and just go get the guitar and mail it to Matt? I'd like to see some justice.


----------



## bvoris

Sims you'd be lucky to be painting someones fence after getting this guitar done.


----------



## Snakeface

wow...he looks like the biggest douchebag from the 90's, like as he was part of Backstreet Boys.


----------



## Grenade

Meet me with bail money and the guitar is yours. Of me getting arrested should be taken.


----------



## 66 galaxie




----------



## matt3310

Well, Sims just might come through after all! He sent me pics tonight and said its in the mail.


----------



## scat7s

probably not worth all your hassle, but thats some nice paint. 

i like the color.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Looks cool Matt!
I like the color


----------



## Wycked Lester

matt3310 said:


>





SimsCustomShop said:


> You talking about this guitar??



ah, yes,... i now see how easily that could be confused...


----------



## bvoris

Wycked Lester said:


> ah, yes,... i now see how easily that could be confused...



+1


----------



## 4STICKS

matt3310 said:


> Well, Sims just might come through after all! He sent me pics tonight and said its in the mail.




Yaaaaayy!


----------



## paul-e-mann

Another happy customer of "Sims Custom Painting"!

That paint job makes me think of an asteroid rushing through outerspace!


----------



## brp

It's a great color but ... what's with the marks/scratches????


----------



## matt3310

Got the guitar today!!! It looks amazing!! Perfect color! I'll post pics tonight when I get home. 
Thanks to everyone who chimed in here and on the other forums! I believe if it wasnt for you guys I wouldnt have ever got it back!
And thanks Mods for leaving this thread open through all this.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I wonder if the Crazy Horse comments motivated him.


----------



## scat7s

make sure you post up some pics when that guitar is built up too...im anxious to see how you dress it up...


----------



## thrawn86

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xk8mm1Qmt-Y]CeCe Peniston - Finally - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1uunRdQ61M]At Last-Etta James - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLSP-DK9tPI]Pennywise - About Time (Full Album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## matt3310

http://www.marshallforum.com/guitars/48617-flying-v-fiasco-finally-over-here-she.html#post717945


----------



## netofunk

MY name is Manny - I live in South Florida. Sorry for hijacking this but I just found this. I admit to not doing a whole lot of research on Sims beforehand but I realize I should have. I'm trusting to a fault. That was December of 2011. I sent Sims my Parker, a bunch of brand new parts and prepaid for the paint by Paypal. By February of 2012, I stopped receiving any email responses as soon as I inquired as to the time-frame which was getting well beyond what he told me. I never heard back. I'm out all of that and I can't figure out a way to at least get my gear back! 

Does anyone have any suggestions? I have avoided going around the internet telling my story but at this point I realize how many others have been duped. I'm hoping that someone can give me some ideas. I have some friends that actually live in Chattanooga - but most of them are the "troubled" type and I don't want them going and starting anything stupid.


----------



## blues_n_cues

netofunk said:


> MY name is Manny - I live in South Florida. Sorry for hijacking this but I just found this. I admit to not doing a whole lot of research on Sims beforehand but I realize I should have. I'm trusting to a fault. That was December of 2011. I sent Sims my Parker, a bunch of brand new parts and prepaid for the paint by Paypal. By February of 2012, I stopped receiving any email responses as soon as I inquired as to the time-frame which was getting well beyond what he told me. I never heard back. I'm out all of that and I can't figure out a way to at least get my gear back!
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions? I have avoided going around the internet telling my story but at this point I realize how many others have been duped. I'm hoping that someone can give me some ideas. I have some friends that actually live in Chattanooga - but most of them are the "troubled" type and I don't want them going and starting anything stupid.



I'm no lawyer but I believe something there could be mail fraud,theft by deception,credit card fraud,and a few other crimes.
I doubt paypal could help any @ this point.
I would contact my local authorities,the U.S.postal service, & also the authorities in Chattanooga. this guy has a long history of this so I'm sure they're familiar w/ him.


----------



## netofunk

Thanks blues_n_cues! I had tried Paypal a few months ago and I got nowhere. But, thanks for the suggestions - I hadn't considered some of them - maybe a call to local police may help. I looked into small claims court a while ago but I can't really afford to fly up and stick around in order to go through the whole process. Mostly, I've kept quiet out of embarrassment. But, I should probably keep trying - I really miss playing that damn Parker! Thanks again!


----------



## brp

netofunk said:


> I have some friends that actually live in Chattanooga - but most of them are the "troubled" type.



Perfect.


----------



## blues_n_cues

man I'm tellin' ya I could probably clean up as the guitar repo/bounty man. I'm 2.5 hrs from there & love roadtrips to Chattanooga.


----------



## netofunk

Hey I guess I shouldn't rule out any option just yet!  That guitar definitely has some value to me. 

I actually thought maybe something tragic had happened to him. That was me trying to convince myself I hadn't actually been robbed. I've done a few other similar projects and have never gone through this sort of thing. Reputation generally keeps people acting professionally. I had a bass painted here in south florida this past spring - came in perfect in 3 weeks! 

Now that i'm looking, I can't believe how many posts on other sites I'm finding regarding his business practices. Geesh. Unbelievable. What the hell was I thinking.


----------



## rdamaral

someone really needs to pay this guy a visit.


----------



## thrawn86

This thread is pure WIN. I just re-read the entire thing. Right up there with the Crate vs. Orange thread.


----------



## Wycked Lester

wow, almost a year and 1/2. What a dick.


----------



## netofunk

what does WIN mean?


----------



## brp

Win: To not lose.


----------



## netofunk

hehehe..thx. inspired by today's find on this forum i called and left a voicemail for the shelby county sheriff's office. I'll see if I get a call back.


----------



## BobPeabody67

AXE... I can't believe this thread never got a dancing penis.... For good ol' Sim's sake.


----------



## netofunk

Has anyone ever had any luck filing a BBB complaint? I just filled out a complaint and noticed it says they were able to resolve 25 of the "non-delivery" cases in the last 12 months. I didn't see any details though. 

Attached is the letter I sent to Patrick on his request after we spoke and arranged the paint job on my DragonFly. He asked me to list all the details.


----------



## netofunk

PDF too large. Here's the text only version!

Instructions for refinishing Parker DragonFly prototype # 1

I’ve made some changes to what I’m looking to have done that differ a little from what we originally talked through on our initial conversations. Specifically, we had discussed the following modifications:
•	Remove pickup mounting rings, cover holes and mount pickups directly onto the body
•	Remove Kill-Switch, cover the hole 
I have decided NOT TO DO THE ABOVE MODIFICATIONS!! Please prep the body as normal, leaving the holes for the mounting rings and keeping the Kill-Switch. The current finish seems well done and should need very little leveling.

Not OK to put back on! (Please return the following to me)
Please remove the following items from the guitar and do not reassemble these onto the refinished guitar:
•	Bridge and Neck pickups
•	Master Volume and Master Tone Pots and caps
•	3-Way Switch pickup selector 
•	Output Jack
•	Wiring – battery terminal

OK to put on! 
Please use the original and the following included items for assembly on refinished guitar:
•	Seymour Duncan N+B Pearly Gates Pickups
•	Floyd Rose Bridge and locking nut
•	Tuners
•	Oak Grigsbgy 5-Way SuperSwitch pickup selector
•	Switchcraft Output Jack 
•	CTS 500K Pots (Master Volume and Master Tone)
•	Mallory 150S 630V Capacitor
•	Use existing pickup mountings rings on reassembled/refinished guitar
•	Dunlop StrapLok buttons
•	Backplate Cavity Cover
Notes:
•	Use caution when installing the StrapLok button on the neck horn; it appears that part of the original screw tip may be broken inside

•	The wiring diagram (see illustration below) for pickup configuration with coil tapping/parallel




•	Instead of the $50 worth of the custom modifications and finishing work you were originally planning to do, I am wondering now if it’s possible to have only the black part of the headstock painted to match the body (See picture below). If it can be done but will cost more than $50 I have on credit, please let me know!


Thanks Patrick, I’m looking forward to seeing her finished! I’ve tried to keep things simple by keeping the pickups and wiring straightforward and also by keeping the kill-switch and pickup mounting rings.


----------



## netofunk

I just got an email from Sims!!!! I haven't a clue if it is due to this post or not but the coincidental timing tells me it has to be! Which is insanely awesome to me! Either way, I don't care - I'm just hopeful at this point. I literally clicked submit on the BBB site about 10 minutes ago and the email is from about 2 hours ago so it must have been this post. last thing I ever expected...this forum has my sincere appreciation! We'll wait and see...


----------



## rdamaral

So the guy keeps your guitar for 1 1/2 years and then all of the sudden he e-mails you? 

And you let him keep it?


----------



## netofunk

Here is the email I received today, I responded with only my address. I'm crossing my fingers...

Sims Custom Shop
12:14 PM (2 hours ago)

to me 
> Manny,

Just wanted to let you know I will be shipping your Parker to you within the next 10 days. If you could please email me/confirm your shipping address so I'll know where to send it. I will email you the tracking # when it has been dropped off & is on the way.

Thanks,



Patrick

Manny Neto <netofunk@gmail.com>
2:12 PM (42 minutes ago)

to Sims 
My home address is


----------



## blues_n_cues

this shithead NEEDS to be out of business period.


----------



## Stringjunkie

He's a fucking scumbag


----------



## Wycked Lester

netofunk said:


> I literally clicked submit on the BBB site about 10 minutes ago and the email is from about 2 hours ago so it must have been this post. last thing I ever expected...this forum has my sincere appreciation!



thats right bro, we're the goddam guitar mafia


----------



## poeman33

netofunk said:


> what does WIN mean?



For me it means "Workforce Information Network", or the main application I support. Or the thing that caused a stroke because it is the worst piece of @#$% ever assembled and causes more stress and frustration that any other computer program in history.

But anyway...I am glad you are going to get your guitar finally.


----------



## netofunk

poeman33 said:


> For me it means "Workforce Information Network", or the main application I support. Or the thing that caused a stroke because it is the worst piece of @#$% ever assembled and causes more stress and frustration that any other computer program in history.
> 
> But anyway...I am glad you are going to get your guitar finally.


LOL! Thanks! I'm still in a state of shock. I really was at the point many months ago where I figured that was over. It's gone...nearly 2 grand down the toilet. I guess I shouldn't celebrate yet, ya never know...


----------



## Auggie

Hello, Has anyone taken this guy to court? He told my husband his guitar was "lost in a fire" then that he was going to pay us back for guitar and money paid for work. I still have to deal with how angry my husband is upset about this so I am going to look into legal actions. Just curious if anyone else has attempted and found results?


----------



## Stringjunkie

Wow...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Auggie said:


> Hello, Has anyone taken this guy to court? He told my husband his guitar was "lost in a fire" then that he was going to pay us back for guitar and money paid for work. I still have to deal with how angry my husband is upset about this so I am going to look into legal actions. Just curious if anyone else has attempted and found results?



I think he's used that excuse before until threatened w/ legal action then it miraculously survived the blaze. 

just google this guy. he's all over the net.


----------



## Auggie

I have ready that some people may have had luck actually showing up, going to the police and reporting a theft and asking them to help collect the stolen property from his Ooltewah address. Would love to hear if anyone has done this? It is good to hear that some people have found their guitars have survived the "fire" So I am thinking we may take a trip out that way this year and see if the police may assist, will also ask for travel expenses if possible but funny/sad thing, it's now not as much as an expense thing as a closure thing. Wish he would have just gave out guitar and money back.


----------



## zonker

Contact the state Attorney General's Offices in your home state as well as the state where the prick is located; the Consumer Protection Agency and the Federal Trade Commission, as well as the BBB may also be able to provide you some assistance. While these agencies cannot provide you with civil/tort assistance, can also bring judicial proceedings that will stop this dude. Not sure what timeline PayPal follows, but they have been a big help in my dispute against DigiTech and one of their vendors (advertising Chinese made products as MADE IN USA.) These ass holes exist only because we choose to allow them to exist.

namaste


----------



## Auggie

Thank you Zonker, This is the direction I/we am heading. Sadly Patrick made a lot of promises and excuses to the point PayPal would not be helpful, but I am planning to follow pretty much the route you laid out. How infuriating to have to do all this though, and how easy he could fix, hopefully trying to do something about it will give some satisfaction.


----------



## netofunk

Interesting update today from Sims. I get an email request for the orignal PDF I sent him with the instructions. That in itself isn't so bad. I was then asked what the original color requested was? Why is that bad? This means that that 1st message I got from him in 1 year claiming my Parker would be shipped out within 10 days can not be true if she hasn't yet got a drip of paint.


----------



## Stringjunkie

He put up a picture here of the wrong guitar that the guy that started this thread was supposed to get, eventually they got it sorted. Maybe he's just trying to figure out which one is yours by the color. Hoping for you..


----------



## 66 galaxie

netofunk said:


> Interesting update today from Sims. I get an email request for the orignal PDF I sent him with the instructions. That in itself isn't so bad. I was then asked what the original color requested was? Why is that bad? This means that that 1st message I got from him in 1 year claiming my Parker would be shipped out within 10 days can not be true if she hasn't yet got a drip of paint.



He's gonna give you a bullshit line about not shipping until the paint cures for thirty days. Then after thirty days it will be another excuse.
Get his phone # and call him every day, dont quit until you have had your guitar back for 2 years.


----------



## thrawn86

And you might want to ask for an updated progress pic from time to time


----------



## blues_n_cues

fuck all that. tell him that guitar better be delivered to you within 5 days in it's present condition or original condition w/ a full refund plus whatever it's going to cost you in any needed additional repairs or you will pursue all available legal action possible including any applicable federal fraud charges.

pay a lawyer to send that as a certified letter or do it yourself so you have proof.


----------



## zenfly

A little story.. A friend in Key West bought a Harley Fat Bob that was kind of a rat.. He took it to a guy there who repaired / restored motorcycles to get it painted and restored.. The guy's name and the shop's name was Smooth's Cycles.. (no shit..that was his nick name).. Well one day Mr. Smooth was gone..all the bikes were gone.. My buddy hired a private investigator and sure enough they found Smooth months later at Daytona Bike Week with a booth rented and bikes for sale and yup my buddy's bike was there.. The sheriff was called and Smooth went to jail in cuffs and then to prison.. The bike was returned completed in great shape with no charge.. Only the PI was paid..


----------



## matt3310

I had to file a small claims court suit. I filed it on a Thursday, and within 2 weeks I had my guitar back. No clue if it was because of the suit or not. I told Sims I would drop the charges if I got my guitar back. He still had a ton of excusses, but I did get it back. He did a great job on painting it, but not worth the headache! I'll never send him anything else.

Then he gets real ballsy and uses my name for a "review" on his website. It looks like I sent him a glowing review. Trust me I didn't!!! Hes a crook any way you cut it!

Try the small claims court route. It cost me $60 bucks, but its worth it! I hope you get your guitar back soon!


----------



## Grunch

Lol. Funny thread.


----------



## Holme

Somebody should send him a guitar case full of these to work on!

The Ultimate Revenge


----------



## rdamaral

Someone should send him a cheap guitar to refinish and document the entire ordeal. Install a chip in the guitar to track it, etc. 

Build a case against this dude and put him out of business once and for all. 

A guitar sting operation, lol.


----------



## Grunch

Put him out of business? Why? Because he's a bad business man? He does good work doesn't he? Just don't send him your stuff if you're worried about it. Put the torches down. I hate to break it to you guys, but most luthiers, guitar painters, and amp techs are slow and shady. Not all, but most. If they were smart or had good business practices or ethics, they'd choose a better line of work. Ever hire a contractor? How often do they finish on time and under budget? Pretty much never. Shit like this is par for the course with these kinds of businesses.


----------



## Holme

Grunch said:


> Put him out of business? Why? Because he's a bad business man? He does good work doesn't he? Just don't send him your stuff if you're worried about it. Put the torches down. I hate to break it to you guys, but most luthiers, guitar painters, and amp techs are slow and shady. Not all, but most. If they were smart or had good business practices or ethics, they'd choose a better line of work. Ever hire a contractor? How often do they finish on time and under budget? Pretty much never. Shit like this is par for the course with these kinds of businesses.



A month or 2 late is one thing-but from December 2011 & STILL no guitar is taking the piss!
Yeah he should be put out of business-why should people have to go through this hassle & stress because the guys a dickhead that might give you your guitar back if you're lucky?
If you're unlucky he'll just tell you it got burned!?
Fuck that - if you think that's acceptable workmanship you need to move city!


----------



## rdamaral

Thank god he's on ignore now


----------



## Grunch

Holme said:


> A month or 2 late is one thing-but from December 2011 & STILL no guitar is taking the piss!
> Yeah he should be put out of business-why should people have to go through this hassle & stress because the guys a dickhead that might give you your guitar back if you're lucky?
> If you're unlucky he'll just tell you it got burned!?
> Fuck that - if you think that's acceptable workmanship you need to move city!



If the net is full of horror stories about the guy, then shame on whoever still uses the guy. Do your fucking homework.


----------



## poeman33

Why is it a good idea for this guy to be out of business? Precisely for the way his work affects peoples attitudes about guitar techs. No, not all guitar techs are slow and shady. Most of them are professional, reputable business people. Same way most contractors actually finish the job on time and on budget. 

It people like this guy who are ruining the reputations of the good ones. That's why the guy should be out of business. It tarnishes the whole industry.


----------



## Grunch

Lol! Please....


----------



## Holme

Grunch said:


> Put him out of business? Why? Because he's a bad business man?


----------



## Grunch

My point is you internet cowboys don't need to posse up and "put him out of business". Lol. It's totally laughable the way some of you act. Not that you even could. He'll do that on his own. There's enough bad publicity on the guy that anyone that still uses him deserves the headache they get.


----------



## brp

It's true that anyone still sending this guy stuff in this day and age is really not aptly competent to be doing so OR is fine w/ taking large risks with their stuff unnecessarily.
In which case, they kinda get what they get and should/could have known better.
Buyer beware and in the case of this guy, there's plenty of warning signs even a cursory look around will provide.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Grunch said:


> My point is you internet cowboys don't need to posse up and "put him out of business". Lol. It's totally laughable the way some of you act. Not that you even could. He'll do that on his own. There's enough bad publicity on the guy that anyone that still uses him deserves the headache they get.



what's wrong w/ saving other people the trouble & hassle? 
unless you research him you probably won't find all of this.
and why defend every asshole ? is it a personal crusade w/ you?
just curious.


----------



## rdamaral

He just has to pick the other side, to ruffle feathers man. No matter what.


----------



## Wycked Lester

blues_n_cues said:


> and why defend every asshole ? is it a personal crusade w/ you?
> just curious.



bingo,... The only thing I've found consistent about his posts is that he loves to try and support the opposing point of view,... no matter what it may be.


He completely reminds me of this dude i used to work with that had flunked out of law school,... but still 'practiced' being a lawyer in every conversation that everyone had. I ended up punching him in the face and knocking him out cold, right in front of a customer that i was dealing with [auto parts retailer] one day. I was explaining to the customer how he needed to rent the coil spring compressor for the struts he'd just bought and was getting ready to change. Dude butted in [for the 50th time] and started telling the customer that wasn't really necessary cuz his uncle's brother-in-law changed some struts one time and instead of renting a compressor he..... BAM!!!!! Right hook square between his beady little fuckin eyes. Knocked his ass out cold, he droped like a rock and laid there on the floor snoring like a freight train.




Customer looked at me like WTF???? and i's like, yea.. thats been a long time comming, he can't mind his own business. He just kinda laughed while the rest of the staff was giving me a standing ovation. 

He ended up renting the compressor, and i got fired,... but it was sooooooooo worth it.


Thats probably the reason he is so compelled to come on internet forums and stir his shit, so he can hide behind his monitor.


----------



## Holme

Wycked Lester said:


> BAM!!!!! Right hook square between his beady little fuckin eyes.





Thanks! 
Man Flu's bad enough without red hot tea coming out of your nose!
(Saying that though I got my sense of taste back for about 10 seconds!)


----------



## brp

Visualizing that while reading it was pretty fun.


----------



## Grunch

blues_n_cues said:


> what's wrong w/ saving other people the trouble & hassle?
> unless you reasearch him you probably won't find all of this.
> and why defend every asshole ? is it a personal crusade w/ you?
> just curious.



I'm not defending him. Why is everything black or white with you mouth breathers?


----------



## Grunch

Wycked Lester said:


> bingo,... The only thing I've found consistent about his posts is that he loves to try and support the opposing point of view,... no matter what it may be.
> 
> 
> He completely reminds me of this dude i used to work with that had flunked out of law school,... but still 'practiced' being a lawyer in every conversation that everyone had. I ended up punching him in the face and knocking him out cold, right in front of a customer that i was dealing with [auto parts retailer] one day. I was explaining to the customer how he needed to rent the coil spring compressor for the struts he'd just bought and was getting ready to change. Dude butted in [for the 50th time] and started telling the customer that wasn't really necessary cuz his uncle's brother-in-law changed some struts one time and instead of renting a compressor he..... BAM!!!!! Right hook square between his beady little fuckin eyes. Knocked his ass out cold, he droped like a rock and laid there on the floor snoring like a freight train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Customer looked at me like WTF???? and i's like, yea.. thats been a long time comming, he can't mind his own business. He just kinda laughed while the rest of the staff was giving me a standing ovation.
> 
> He ended up renting the compressor, and i got fired,... but it was sooooooooo worth it.
> 
> 
> Thats probably the reason he is so compelled to come on internet forums and stir his shit, so he can hide behind his monitor.



Internet tough guy.


----------



## Grunch

blues_n_cues said:


> unless you reasearch him you probably won't find all of this.
> .



This is my point. I'm not defending him. He sounds like a dumbfuck. I'm more saying that those that don't research him, or anyone, deserve whatever bullshit they have to go through. That is all. Taking it upon yourselves to "run him out of business" is hilariously naive, idealistic, and cute though, so go ahead.


----------



## Wycked Lester

Grunch said:


> Internet tough guy.



no, that was real life.


----------



## thrawn86

Now THAT's funny, Holme. I know a few people who could use that.


----------



## AdamR

blues_n_cues said:


> and why defend every asshole ? i



Birds of a feather flock together ?


----------



## Grunch

Wycked Lester said:


> no, that was real life.



Yes, and bragging about physical violence on the net makes you fucking awesome and cool to the forum lap-dogs. Well done!


----------



## Wycked Lester

Grunch said:


> Yes, and bragging about physical violence on the net makes you fucking awesome and cool to the forum lap-dogs. Well done!



dude, blow me. Thats not bragging,... thats just telling a story. I got a million of em. Your the internet tough guy, if you had the balls to bring that shit to my face i'd give you a little dose of 'tough love' too.


----------



## Grunch

Wycked Lester said:


> dude, blow me. Thats not bragging,... thats just telling a story. I got a million of em. Your the internet tough guy, if you had the balls to bring that shit to my face i'd give you a little dose of 'tough love' too.



Internet tough guy.....again.


----------



## Wycked Lester

Grunch said:


> Internet tough guy.....again.



stop being a bitch and go make me a sandwich


----------



## Grunch

Wycked Lester said:


> stop being a bitch and go make me a sandwich



Tell me again how you'd kick my ass. That was funny.


----------



## Wycked Lester

Grunch said:


> Tell me again how you'd kick my ass. That was funny.



just scroll back up and read it again.


----------



## Grunch

Wycked Lester said:


> just scroll back up and read it again.



No, it's way funnier when you pound it out on a keyboard. Come on, the lap-dogs want it too. They love it when you talk badass. Teach me a lesson, tough guy.


----------



## Wycked Lester

Grunch said:


> No, it's way funnier when you pound it out on a keyboard. Come on, the lap-dogs want it too. They love it when you talk badass. Teach me a lesson, tough guy.



Here's a lesson for you,... go get some pussy, and a life. Its much more rewarding than trolling a forum.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Grunch said:


> No, it's way funnier when you pound it out on a keyboard. Come on, the lap-dogs want it too. They love it when you talk badass. Teach me a lesson, tough guy.



Why don't you stop egging people on? The only reason you came into this thread was to stir up trouble. If you don't have anything to contribute, then shut the fuck up.


----------



## Grunch

crossroadsnyc said:


> Why don't you stop egging people on? The only reason you came into this thread was to stir up trouble. If you don't have anything to contribute, then shut the fuck up.



Lol. I did contribute and then this guy got all redassed and here we are. But that's cool. Back to bashing the paint guy.


----------



## Wycked Lester

crossroadsnyc said:


> Why don't you stop egging people on? The only reason you came into this forum was to stir up trouble. If you don't have anything to contribute, then shut the fuck up.



fixed.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Grunch said:


> I'm not defending him. Why is everything black or white with you mouth breathers?



Dude, you go out of your way to be a fucking asshole


----------



## Grunch

Lol. I have to "shut the fuck up" while the brotherhood carries on. Got it. High five!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Grunch said:


> Lol. I did contribute and then this guy got all redassed and here we are. But that's cool. Back to bashing the paint guy.



If that's what it takes to get his guitar back, so be it. I stand with the guys here on this forum if they need help (and that would include you if you were in the same position).


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Grunch said:


> Lol. I have to "shut the fuck up" while the brotherhood carries on. Got it. High five!



"Fuck yeah"


----------



## matt3310

Once again Grunch ruins another thread. How long do we have to put up with this?


----------



## thrawn86

matt3310 said:


> Once again Grunch ruins another thread. How long do we have to put up with this?



As long as it takes Sims to JUST SEND AN UPDATED PROGRESS PIC VIA EMAIL


----------



## Lowlife

Could we chill with Grunch for a bit, he has been well behaved and actually helpful for a while. People seem a bit extra sensitive due to his history, and with good reason, but still, give the man some slack, changes don't come at high speed.

On topic: Should anyone visit the sims guy record everything on video, I'd like to see what kind of shop he is running.

Edit: just read the whole previous page again. Grunch is kinda right. It's not our job to run him out of business, our job is to review him and make threads like this, so people looking for info will find these things. People shouldn't blindly trust guys on the internet. I'd never send out my stuff or transfer large amounts of money blindly. We have a good forum here, why not use all the collective knowledge and ask for advice before you send of your babies to random guys.

When I ordered pickups from Rayne at MHD I asked my friends here before, and the sentiment was that he might not be fast, but he always comes through. There, thats all the knowledge I needed, it may take a while, but I WILL get my stuff...and it will be excellent.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Lowlife said:


> Could we chill with Grunch for a bit, he has been well behaved and actually helpful for a while. People seem a bit extra sensitive due to his history, and with good reason, but still, give the man some slack, changes don't come at high speed.
> 
> On topic: Should anyone visit the sims guy record everything on video, I'd like to see what kind of shop he is running.



um,no. he's been the same since the first day he arrived here & has no intention of bringing anything productive to this place. he only "plays nice" for about a day after he's threatened by the mods then he's right back to his same old shit. his crap far outweighs his "helpfullness" in maybe all of 2 threads and quite a few of us are tired of it. you can't even have a decent thread w/ this jackass around and that's that.


----------



## Lowlife

blues_n_cues said:


> um,no. he's been the same since the first day he arrived here & has no intention of bringing anything productive to this place. he only "plays nice" for about a day after he's threatened by the mods then he's right back to his same old shit. his crap far outweighs his "helpfullness" in maybe all of 2 threads and quite a few of us are tired of it. you can't even have a decent thread w/ this jackass around and that's that.



That may be, but his points are still valid (before he enters the mud throwing contest, which, admitted, he does frequently):

1) Research the company before you trust them with your things and money
2) Its not our job to run anyone out of business.

If people did 1), number 2) would happen by itself.


----------



## Wycked Lester

.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Lowlife said:


> 1) Research the company before you trust them with your things and money
> 2) Its not our job to run anyone out of business.
> 
> If people did 1), number 2) would happen by itself.



point #1 -this is true but it doesn't always show up unless that's specifically what you're looking for(reviews)

point #2- the BBB (Better Business Bureau) doesn't do jack shit so it's up to people on the street & usually some help from the media to make it happen.
also the local Chambers of commerce are pretty useless.


----------



## rdamaral

crossroadsnyc said:


> Why don't you stop egging people on? The only reason you came into this thread was to stir up trouble. If you don't have anything to contribute, then shut the fuck up.


 My point exactly. Delete all his stupid shit, so this thread can stay alive please.


----------



## netofunk

Thanks to the folks on this forum that are in support of this thread. I know I didn't properly check him out. That's part of the reason I stopped trying and kept quiet for so long - I was embarrassed! I did read a couple reviews but I really don't remember seeing what I know see. I called him, got him on the phone right away and talked about the project for about 30 minutes or so. I felt good about it and as I said before, this game is based on rep and that tends to keep dudes acting like pros. 

This thread has given me a renewed sense of purpose, so I hope it remains...

I got the BBB acknowledgement today and I'm currently playing phone tag with a Dorothy from Shelby County Sheriff's office (I can't believe I got a call back).

When Sims emailed me asking for the color, my mood went straight down. I should have just asked for all of the gear back as-is...I know how to assemble a guitar...


----------



## poeman33

I don't recall any point where one of us said we are personally going to put this guy out of business. Unless one of us is working in that particular area of the government which has the power to do that...there isn't much we can do. But many of agree that he should be out of business. By people relaying their personal experience, at least that gives others a chance to see how the guy operates, and that is all we are trying to do. Doing what you can as a customer to make the guy own up to what he has agreed to and not try to rip people off. The going out of business part will hopefully take care of itself.

I worked for a guy like this. People would bring stuff in all the time and it would sit on a self for ages on the "list" of things to be done. Someone else would come in with something else much much later, and he would do that first because he felt like it. He would overcharge constantly. He was constaly lieing about when something would be done. His suppliers were constantly being ripped off and would cancel his account...he would then move on to the next one and rip them off too. The guy probably held the world record for putting stop payments on cheques. The bank even told me to look for another job when they would see me bringing in a deposit.

Eventually working for this guy hurt my reputation. It was a small town and people started to think I was the one screwing them, which I wasn't. I had enough, and quit. He wouldn't pay me what I was owed. I had to take him to the labour board. They had to do an audit and realized what I had figured all the time. The guy was even ripping off the tax people. He was over deducting me for tax, EI, CPP, that kind of stuff and pocketing it. He was sending in the correct amount to the government, but charging me more, and pocketing the difference. Needless to say he wasn't too pleased with me when he got caught. THAT is how you put a guy out of business, although it was by accident and his own fault for not paying me.

I don't know SIMS, nor have any personal knowledge of him or his business. All I can see is a very similar trait in how he seems to treat customers. The same traits that I saw in the guy I worked for. Incidently, the guy I worked for could do really good work. He was just a horrible business man. He needed to just stick with working for somebody else.


----------



## AdamR

I dont understand the mentality behind the "all guitar techs are flakes so this is exceptable " shit. If your a crappy business person you deserve to go out of business.


----------



## brp

longfxukxnhair said:


> Dude, you go out of your way to be a fucking asshole



To be fair, I really don't think it's that far out of "his way".


----------



## longfxukxnhair

brp said:


> To be fair, I really don't think it's that far out of "his way".



You may be right B


----------



## Todd L. Witte

Patrick Sims received my son's bass guitar on january 20th 2017. he dropped it off at UPS on July 24th, 2017 over 6 months. nice paint job although he didn't paint the headstock. he is very good at ignoring communications, he is very good at making excuses. Google could be your friend if you do the research and read the negative comments. I'm happy with getting my son's bass back. OH- you will pay for the work up front via cash or check. no credit cards. ADVICE: look elsewhere. good luck and keep rockin


----------



## SonVolt

Anyone wanna do a good old fashioned forum raid? 

Address: 2288 Gunbarrel Rd #154, Chattanooga, TN 37421
Hours: Open today · 
Phone: (423) 355-2437


----------



## saxon68

I'd say if anyone wants a great paint job contact Mike Learn. He's in Colorado and has done tons of awesome guitar jobs for Jackson, BC Rich, and many others.


----------

